# SteamOS: Valve kündigt Linux-basiertes Betriebsystem für Gamer an



## Matthias Dammes (23. September 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *SteamOS: Valve kündigt Linux-basiertes Betriebsystem für Gamer an* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: SteamOS: Valve kündigt Linux-basiertes Betriebsystem für Gamer an


----------



## leckmuschel (23. September 2013)

der messias hat sein neues testament aufgeschlagen.
prophet gabe newell verkündet ein neues zeitalter für den pc


----------



## Starcook (23. September 2013)

In-Home-Streaming? JA JA UND NOCHMAL JA <3 Gott endlich eine sinnvolle Lösung  momentan hab ich mein PC neben meinem TV zu stehen. Für Fifa, Rennspiele und Co super aber zum arbeiten grausam und Egoshooter sowieso. Ohhh das wäre ein Traum!


----------



## Mantelhuhn (23. September 2013)

Na wenn das so buggy läuft wie Steam selber, dann gute Nacht


----------



## DarthKane (23. September 2013)

Mantelhuhn schrieb:


> Na wenn das so buggy läuft wie Steam selber, dann gute Nacht


 
WTF wo läuft den bitte steam buggy?


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

@ Matthias
Ich glaube, deine Interpretation des Streamingfeatures ist falsch.

Originaltext:


> "Sie können alle Ihre Windows- und Mac-Spiele auch auf der SteamOS Maschine spielen. Starten Sie einfach wie immer Ihren Computer und führen Sie Steam aus – nun kann Ihre SteamOS Maschine Ihre Spiele über Ihr Netzwerk zuhause auf Ihren Fernseher übertragen!"


Hier wird eindeutig zwischen "SteamOS Maschine" und "Computer" unterschieden. Das deutet vielmehr darauf hin, dass die sogennante SteamOS Maschine eine SteamBox sein wird, die noch angekündigt wird. Diese wird dann direkt mit dem TV verbunden sein, anders kann ein Streamingfeature vom PC auf TV ja auch nicht funktionieren, da muss eine Hardware am TV hängen.... 

Es geht also nicht darum, dass man auf Spiele-PCs SteamOS instaliert (da nach wie vor alle alten Spiele auf Windows basieren), sondern dass man sich eine Steambox samt SteamOS kauft, die dann die Steambibiliothek vom Windows-PC über die Steambox auf den TV streamen kann.....


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> @ Matthias
> Ich glaube, deine Interpretation des Streamingfeatures ist falsch.
> 
> Originaltext:
> ...


 
So habe ich es auch verstanden und eigentlich gemeint.
Habe mal noch einen Zusatz hinzugefügt, um es deutlicher zu machen.

Ich glaube übrigens nicht, dass man unbedingt eine SteamBox braucht. 
Das OS soll ja frei verfügbar sein, also könnte ich es theoretisch auch auf nem Notebook installieren und das dann an den Fernseher hängen zum streamen.


----------



## Worrel (23. September 2013)

Mantelhuhn schrieb:


> Na wenn das so buggy läuft wie Steam selber, dann gute Nacht


 Hm? Wann lief denn Steam mal buggy?


----------



## Odin333 (23. September 2013)

1. SteamOS
2. Steambox
3. Hoffentlich Hl3 zum Release von SteamOS.


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> So habe ich es auch verstanden und eigentlich gemeint.
> Habe mal noch einen Zusatz hinzugefügt, um es deutlicher zu machen.
> 
> Ich glaube übrigens nicht, dass man unbedingt eine SteamBox braucht.
> Das OS soll ja frei verfügbar sein, also könnte ich es theoretisch auch auf nem Notebook installieren und das dann an den Fernseher hängen zum streamen.


 Das stimmt. Wäre natürlich auch cool, wenn man SteamOS auf einer Konsole ala Xbox oder PS installieren könnte....


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Wäre natürlich auch cool, wenn man SteamOS auf einer Konsole ala Xbox oder PS installieren könnte....


 
imho nicht sehr abwegig, wie ich ja auch schon im anderen thread zum thema geschrieben hab.


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hm? Wann lief denn Steam mal buggy?


 Nur während den großen Sales....


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> imho nicht sehr abwegig, wie ich ja auch schon im anderen thread zum thema geschrieben hab.


 Da müssten aber erst mal MS und Sony zustimmen und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die davon begeistert sind....


----------



## Rabowke (23. September 2013)

Streaming? Oh man ... genau das, was der PC Markt benötigt hat!  

Einzig und allein die Ankündigung, dass das SteamOS auf Linux basiert, rettet diese News bzw. Information etwas.


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Streaming? Oh man ... genau das, was der PC Markt benötigt hat!
> 
> Einzig und allein die Ankündigung, dass das SteamOS auf Linux basiert, rettet diese News bzw. Information etwas.


 Und was führt dich zu dieser ablehnenden Haltung? Streaming ist doch optimal für jeden, der seinen Gaming PC nicht im Wohnzimmer stehen hat.....

Oder bist du nur butthurt, weil deine geliebten Konsolen jetzt noch weniger Daseinsberechtigung haben?


----------



## Kaisan (23. September 2013)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> 1. SteamOS
> 2. Steambox
> 3. Hoffentlich Hl3 zum Release von SteamOS.


 
... und es würden keine Wünsche mehr offen bleiben  Wobei ich irgendwie bezweifle, das HL 3 in einem solchen Rahmen angekündigt wird - spannend wird die dritte Ankündigung allemal, die Steam Box scheint ja fast schon sicher. Wie dem auch sei: Ich bin durchaus angetan von den Ansätzen des SteamOS, zumal es allen Anschein nach offener gestaltet wird als vergleichsweise Windows; zudem ist es auf das Spielen von Games und generell dem Nutzen von Medien optimiert - da sehe ich verdammt viel Potenzial


----------



## Rabowke (23. September 2013)

Nein, weil ich mich an die Kommentare, u.a. auch hier im Forum, erinnere, als Gaikai und Sony in einem Atemzug genannt wurde. Streaming ist für mich das dümmste, was man überhaupt machen kann ... jedenfalls wenn wir hier wirklich von Streaming reden.

Streaming = PC berechnet die Spieldaten / Grafik, kleine Box gibt nur die vorberechneten Daten aus. Inputlag? Bandbreite? Komprimierung der Daten?

Warum?! 

Das ist sinnloser als ein Thread mit der Beteiligung von LordCrash als Teilnehmer!


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nein, weil ich mich an die Kommentare, u.a. auch hier im Forum, erinnere, als Gaikai und Sony in einem Atemzug genannt wurde. Streaming ist für mich das dümmste, was man überhaupt machen kann ... jedenfalls wenn wir hier wirklich von Streaming reden.
> 
> Streaming = PC berechnet die Spieldaten / Grafik, kleine Box gibt nur die vorberechneten Daten aus. Inputlag? Bandbreite? Komprimierung der Daten?
> 
> ...



Dir ist schon klar, dass Streaming im WLAN und Streaming über die Internetleitung zwei ziemlich unterschiedliche Dinge sind in Punkto Stabilität und Geschwindigkeit?

Internet: max 100Mbit/s mit komlizierter Infrastruktur und variabler Stabilität (und das haben auch nur sehr wenige....)
WLAN: max 600Mbit/s mit einfachster Infrastruktur und hoher Stabilität (>1,3 bzw. 2 Gbit/s sind schon in Vorbereitung, netto ca. 50% nutzbar)


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. September 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nein, weil ich mich an die Kommentare, u.a. auch hier im Forum, erinnere, als Gaikai und Sony in einem Atemzug genannt wurde. Streaming ist für mich das dümmste, was man überhaupt machen kann ... jedenfalls wenn wir hier wirklich von Streaming reden.
> 
> Streaming = PC berechnet die Spieldaten / Grafik, kleine Box gibt nur die vorberechneten Daten aus. Inputlag? Bandbreite? Komprimierung der Daten?
> 
> ...


 
Es herrscht aber auch noch ein himmelweiter Unterschied zwischen Streaming über Internet (Gaikai) und dem Streaming im lokalen Netzwerk (SteamOS).
Bei letzteren ist die Verbindung wesentlich stabiler, schneller und verzögerungfreier, was in der Natur der Sache liegt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. September 2013)

Hmm naja, wenn es Microsoft etwas Druck macht, damit die sich bei Windows wieder mehr reinhängen, dann soll es mir recht sein.
Da dieses Steam OS aber so auf "Wohnzimmer" ausgelegt wird, wird man wohl auf einem normalen PC mit Monitor nicht so viel anfangen können. Interessant wird auch sein, was damit alles laufen wird. Wenn's raus ist, werd ich es mir aber mal angucken.
Und was Streaming betrifft: Es sollte nur nicht so ein Online-Zeug sein, wenn das auch offline funktioniert, dann würde mich das nicht stören.


----------



## Sheggo (23. September 2013)

mir erschließt sich der Zweck auch nicht wirklich...
PC Spiele zocke ich mit Maus und Tastatur und nah am Monitor (Strategie, Shooter)

Couch Games zocke ich auf der Konsole (Rennspiele, Adventures, etc)

wozu noch ein System? Musik und Filme streame ich bereits vom PC auf TV/Anlage via HDMI


----------



## Gwath (23. September 2013)

Nicht doch Valve, macht doch lieber wieder gute Computerspiele


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

Sheggo schrieb:


> mir erschließt sich der Zweck auch nicht wirklich...
> PC Spiele zocke ich mit Maus und Tastatur und nah am Monitor (Strategie, Shooter)
> 
> Couch Games zocke ich auf der Konsole (Rennspiele, Adventures, etc)
> ...


 Wozu eine Konsole, wenn man keine braucht? Sowas wie "PC Spiele" gibt es nicht, der PC kann prinzipiell alles darstellen, nicht nur Strategiespiele. Ich spiele alle Spiele am PC und manches auch vom Sofa aus am TV (HDMI Kabel)...

Spiele PC + Steambox (oder eben Mini-PC im Wohnzimmer) ist mit SteamOS jeder Konsole meilenweit überlegen....


----------



## Corlagon (23. September 2013)

irgendwie scheint so ziemlich jeder der meinung zu sein, nur im wohnzimmer vernünftig spielen zu können.


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hmm naja, wenn es Microsoft etwas Druck macht, damit die sich bei Windows wieder mehr reinhängen, dann soll es mir recht sein.
> Da dieses Steam OS aber so auf "Wohnzimmer" ausgelegt wird, wird man wohl auf einem normalen PC mit Monitor nicht so viel anfangen können. Interessant wird auch sein, was damit alles laufen wird. Wenn's raus ist, werd ich es mir aber mal angucken.
> Und was Streaming betrifft: Es sollte nur nicht so ein Online-Zeug sein, wenn das auch offline funktioniert, dann würde mich das nicht stören.



Naja, im Prinzip ist Linux fürs Zocken schon besser geeignet, da Windows viel zu viele Ressourcen frisst. Deswegen muss man auch immer mehr Hardwareperformance haben als man eigentlich braucht...



> *Schnellvorlauf*
> 
> Mit SteamOS haben wir wesentliche Leistungssteigerungen in der  grafischen Verarbeitung erreicht, und wir planen dies nun auch für die  Audioleistung sowie Verringerungen in der Eingabelatenz auf dem  Betriebssystemlevel. Spielentwickler profitieren bereits von diesen  Vorteilen und planen mit SteamOS Ihre neuen Veröffentlichungen.


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

Corlagon schrieb:


> irgendwie scheint so ziemlich jeder der meinung zu sein, nur im wohnzimmer vernünftig spielen zu können.


 Nicht jeder, aber es gibt Leute, die das denken, vor allem natürlich unter den Konsolenspielern.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass es auf das Genre und das Spiel ankommt. Spiele, die man mit dem Pad zockt, sind in der Tat gut fürs Wohnzimmer geeignet. Wenn der PC das jetzt auch noch kann (bzw. einfacher als bisher für viele Leute), dann finde ich das super.


----------



## Enisra (23. September 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hm? Wann lief denn Steam mal buggy?


 
zum Release von Half Life 2 vielleicht
Und da sieht man das manche echt mal öfters einen Check machen sollten

Außerdem, der Steamsale, also mal ehrlich, die müssten schon so einen Ultracomputer hinstellen, der normal Kernwaffentests simuliert, damit das nicht lagt


----------



## cydrake (23. September 2013)

Ein bisschen OT, Homestreaming funktioniert auch gut Splashtop 2 + Remote USB tool (splashtop hat Probleme, Mausbewegungen bei D3D Spielen richtig zu übertragen also musste der USB Fernanschluss her, dann klapt's) kann das jetzt schon, aber leider nur im Fenstermodus.  Mein Gaming PC steht im Speicherzimmer, und am Fernseher habe ich einen 40 € FSC Thinclient mit XP embedded und dem Splashtop client drauf. Dazwischen hab ich Gigabit ethernet und zwischen den Stockwerken eine 500mbit Powerlan Verbindung.  Da die Hardware soweit schon vorhanden war hat mich die ganze Sache nur etwa 20 € gekostet, für das remote USB tool das ich benutze um Maus und Tastatur übers LAN an den Gameing Host 'anzuschließen'. 

Wenn SteamOs auf meiner Thinclient Kiste installierbar ist und läuft, was es dank wiederbeschreibarer CFcard eigentlich müsste, hoffe ich das es noch etwas einfacher und stabiler läuft, und im Vollbildmodus.


----------



## shakethatthing (23. September 2013)

Corlagon schrieb:


> irgendwie scheint so ziemlich jeder der meinung zu sein, nur im wohnzimmer vernünftig spielen zu können.


Das nicht. Aber auf nem großen TV zocken ist schon was anderes als vor dem Monitor. Nicht besser oder schlechter, einfach anders. Obwohl ich argumentieren würde das einige Spiele auf dem Monitor, anderes auf dem großen TV besser "funktionieren".


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wozu eine Konsole, wenn man keine braucht? Sowas wie "PC Spiele" gibt es nicht, der PC kann prinzipiell alles darstellen, nicht nur Strategiespiele. Ich spiele alle Spiele am PC und manches auch vom Sofa aus am TV (HDMI Kabel)...
> 
> Spiele PC + Steambox (oder eben Mini-PC im Wohnzimmer) ist mit SteamOS jeder Konsole meilenweit überlegen....


 
Diese Aussagen von wegen der PC könnte manche Spiele nicht, die halte ich auch schon immer für Unsinn. Jedes Spiel könnte man auf dem PC spielen, weil der PC die flexibelste Plattform überhaupt ist. Du kannst da ja als Steuergerät anschließen, was du willst. Du kannst mit Maus+Tastatur spielen, mit Gamepad, mit Joystick, mit Lenkrad und und und. Da lässt sich wirklich alles spielen


----------



## Emke (23. September 2013)

Ich bin zwar ein eingefleischter PC zocker, aber sogar ich hab es viel lieber mich zurückzulehnen und mit dem Gamepad in der Hand zu zocken. SteamOS wird 100%ig bei mir auf einem HTPC verwendet


----------



## YaRLy (23. September 2013)

Während sich die großen Firmen gegenseitig die xboxen und playstations an den kopf werfen, unterwandert valve ganz gemütlich die gameindustrie. bin ja mal gespannt auf die nächsten ankündigengen (Half-Life3?! )


----------



## Corlagon (23. September 2013)

irgendwo haben sie mal angedeutet, dass nicht näher spezifizierte "mobile geräte" eine rolle spielen sollen.


----------



## Kerusame (23. September 2013)

interessanter als eine steambox, was ja im endeffekt wieder nur ne konsole mit zugang zu pc-spielen ist, wäre eine zusammenarbeit mit einem fernseher-hersteller. jeder mistfernseher kommt heutzutage mit lan-anschluss und internetapps, wenn stattdessen steamOS drauf ist und man von seinem computer die spiele nutzen kann.... fehlt nur noch eine passende tastatur/maus-veränderung um gemütlich in jeder position zocken zu können ohne auf genauigkeit, effizienz und vielfertigkeit verzichten zu müssen.

wenn valve soweit mitdenken würde, würde mich das sehr freuen. ist aber nicht zu erwarten, da man ja sonst auf etwaige hardwareverkäufe verzichten müsste, schätz ich jedenfalls.


----------



## battschack (23. September 2013)

Man was ein kunst... Extra ne kiste dammit ich am tv zocken ???? Das geht schon seit jahren schon. Wenn es das einzige ist wird das ding nen flop bis zum geht nicht mehr. Natürlich wenn man dafür noch nen extra hardware braucht


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

Kerusame schrieb:


> interessanter als eine steambox, was ja im endeffekt wieder nur ne konsole mit zugang zu pc-spielen ist, wäre eine zusammenarbeit mit einem fernseher-hersteller. jeder mistfernseher kommt heutzutage mit lan-anschluss und internetapps, wenn stattdessen steamOS drauf ist und man von seinem computer die spiele nutzen kann.... fehlt nur noch eine passende tastatur/maus-veränderung um gemütlich in jeder position zocken zu können ohne auf genauigkeit, effizienz und vielfertigkeit verzichten zu müssen.
> 
> wenn valve soweit mitdenken würde, würde mich das sehr freuen. ist aber nicht zu erwarten, da man ja sonst auf etwaige hardwareverkäufe verzichten müsste, schätz ich jedenfalls.


 Das ist für Fernseherhersteller doch uninteressant, ist nur ein Nischenmarkt....


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (23. September 2013)

battschack schrieb:


> Man was ein kunst... Extra ne kiste dammit ich am tv zocken ???? Das geht schon seit jahren schon. Wenn es das einzige ist wird das ding nen flop bis zum geht nicht mehr. Natürlich wenn man dafür noch nen extra hardware braucht


 
Warum sollte es ein Flop werden?
Sofern der Preis stimmen sollte, Filme und Musik mit eingebunden werden sollten, könnten andere Geräte vollkommen überflüssig werden.
Dann noch eine Marketingstrategie nach Vorbild von Apple und die Steamjünger werden frohlockend ihre Brieftaschen zücken, mich vielleicht eingeschlossen


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2013)

bevor wir von flop oder hit, sinn oder unsinn reden, sollten wir doch vielleicht erst einmal warten, was valve da genau vorhat. oder meint ihr nicht?


----------



## Corlagon (23. September 2013)

vielleicht wird es auch eine art multi-media-streaming-hub um beispielsweise die linux-basierten android-geräte als optionales eingabegerät nutzen zu können. ubisoft hat beispielsweise im bezug auf watch dogs gelegentlich die vorteile solcher interaktionen angesprochen.



Bonkic schrieb:


> bevor wir von flop oder hit, sinn oder unsinn reden, sollten wir doch vielleicht erst einmal warten, was valve da genau vorhat. oder meint ihr nicht?


 
nein! wir müssen vorher spekulieren, sonst würde es einfach nicht soviel spaß machen


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (23. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bevor wir von flop oder hit, sinn oder unsinn reden, sollten wir doch vielleicht erst einmal warten, was valve da genau vorhat. oder meint ihr nicht?


 
Aber ich hab noch einen ganzen Koffer voll Verschwörungstheorien


----------



## Lunica (23. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bevor wir von flop oder hit, sinn oder unsinn reden, sollten wir doch vielleicht erst einmal warten, was valve da genau vorhat. oder meint ihr nicht?


 
In Zeiten wo das beste Betriebssystem für den Home User 20€ kostet ( Win7/Win8 ) ist mir das ziemlich egal.
Steam und Steam Big Picture gibt es ja auch weiterhin für Windows.

Streamen will ich nichts wegen dem Qualitätsverlust.

Wer es portabel  haben will kann sich einen Mini-ITX Rechner bauen und je nach Bedarf entweder am LCD oder am TFT anschließen.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/LP/images/Bitfenix_Prodigy_GTX690.JPG

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZXDgjVY_EI


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> In Zeiten wo das beste Betriebssystem für den Home User 20€ kostet ( Win7/Win8 ) ist mir das ziemlich egal.
> Steam und Steam Big Picture gibt es ja auch weiterhin für Windows.


Selbst wenn Spiele unter SteamOS 20% schneller laufen? Ich dachte, du wärst hier der Grafikfetischist...



> Streamen will ich nichts wegen dem Qualitätsverlust.


Du hast keine Ahnung, ob es den geben wird und wenn ja, wie viel er ausmachen wird....



> Wer es portabel  haben will kann sich einen Mini-ITX Rechner bauen und je nach Bedarf entweder am LCD oder am TFT anschließen.


Haha, deiner Ansicht nach ist es also besser seinen PC zwischen Wohn- und Arbeitszimmer hin und her zu tragen? Das nennst du fortschrittlich??? Zumal man in so einen MiniPC nie die Techni eines "großen" PCs unter bekommt, alleine schon wegen der Thermik....


----------



## Lunica (23. September 2013)

> Selbst wenn Spiele unter SteamOS 20% schneller laufen? Ich dachte, du wärst hier der Grafikfetischist...



Warum sollten Sie das tun?
War noch nie der Fall.



> Zumal man in so einen MiniPC nie die Techni eines "großen" PCs unter bekommt, alleine schon wegen der Thermik....



Passt eine GTX690/GTX780 und ein 6C/12T i7 rein - Ohne jegliche Probleme.
Die Größe des Gehäuses sagt nichts über die Kühlung aus. Die Größe Ist komplett irrelevant.


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Warum sollten Sie das tun?
> Habe es noch nie erlebt das ein Spiel unter Linux schneller lief, im Gegenteil.
> Die meisten Spiele laufen deutlich langsamer.


Erst mal abwarten. Und L4D2 lief unter Linux deutlich schneller, damit hat Valve schon getestet: Valve Linux Team: Left 4 Dead 2 unter Ubuntu schneller als unter Windows - Golem.de

Das Problem bei Linux/Ubuntu ist eher, dass die meisten Treiber nicht wirklich optimal sind und die Ports auch eher selten.....



> Passt eine GTX690/GTX780 und ein 6C/12T i7 rein - Ohne jegliche Probleme.


Ich hab nicht vom Platz gesprochen, sondern von der Thermik. Außerdem halte ich deine Tragelösung immer noch für lächerlich. Soll ich dann jedes Mal schön unter den Schreibtisch klettern, um alle Kabel wieder an- und abzuschrauben? SEHR komfortabel, also ehrlich, das ist so richtig old-school, als ich noch mit meinem PC auf LAN Parties gegangen bin. Allerdings waren das einmalige Events und kein Dauerzustand...


----------



## Lunica (23. September 2013)

Ja super, läuft das eine schneller, das andere langsamer. 
D3D gibt es keines außer über  (Wine) wobei dessen Leistung sehr bescheiden ist und viele Spiele nicht korrekt dargestellt werden. 
Bleibt also nur Open GL über. 

Da man aber bunt-gemischt Open GL und D3D Spiele spielt führt kein Weg an Windows vorbei.

Und wie toll das mit dem Streaming funktioniert sieht man ja an Project Shield 1.0.
720P / 30FPS.
Da kann ich   gleich die X360 anstecken.

Jetzt wo die Hardware schnell genug ist und Windows richtig in Fahrt kommt satteln viele auf "Alternativen" um.
Verstehe ich nicht. Kurz vorm Ziel nochmal zurückrudern. 
Die Windows Evolution war doch gut. Unterm Strich ging es Bergauf.


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Ja super, läuft das eine schneller, das andere langsamer.
> D3D gibt es keines außer über  (Wine) wobei dessen Leistung sehr bescheiden ist und viele Spiele nicht korrekt dargestellt werden.
> Bleibt also nur Open GL über.
> 
> Da man aber bunt-gemischt Open GL und D3D Spiele spielt führt kein Weg an Windows vorbei.


Zweifellos. Deswegen kommt bei mir SteamOS auch nur neben Win7 auf die Platte. Dann kann ich bei jedem Spiel entscheiden, welches OS ich nutze...



> Und wie toll das mit dem Streaming funktioniert sieht man ja an Project Shield 1.0.
> 720P / 30FPS.
> Da kann ich   gleich die X360 anstecken.


 Valve wird das kaum unfertig rausbringen bzw. nicht ankündigen, wenn es nicht anständig funktioniert. Also einfach mal abwarten, bevor man es gleich von vorn herein grundlos ablehnt....


----------



## Lunica (23. September 2013)

Du kannst ja mal mit TeamViewer im internen Lan Streamen.

In der maximalen Qualität 1080P/32Bit reicht ein Gigabit-Netzwerk (Netto ~33 Megabyte/Sekunde) nicht aus.
Kostenloser TeamViewer Download für Windows
Außerdem gibt es einen erhöhten Lag.


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal mit TeamViewer im internen Lan Streamen.
> 
> In der maximalen Qualität 1080P/32Bit reicht ein Gigabit-Netzwerk (Netto ~33 Megabyte/Sekunde) nicht aus.
> 
> Kostenloser TeamViewer Download für Windows


 Ich glaube dir ja, dass das mit bisherigen Softwarelösungen und Windows nicht wirklich gut geht. Nur sagt das gar nichts aus über die Möglichkeiten von Steam OS.....


----------



## Lunica (23. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich glaube dir ja, dass das mit bisherigen Softwarelösungen und Windows nicht wirklich gut geht. Nur sagt das gar nichts aus über die Möglichkeiten von Steam OS.....


 
Das hat mit Windows nichts zu tun wenn der Netzwerkdurchsatz limitiert.
Egal ob OSX / Linux / Windows.
1 Gigabit sind 1 Gigabit und das ist für 1080P/32Bit/60FPS nicht ausreichend.

Man bräuchte ein 10 Gigabit Lan.


----------



## oldsql-Triso (23. September 2013)

Was natürlich auf der SteamBox auch drauf sein wird. So lange die meisten großen Entwickler nicht das für Linux portieren, sehe ich schwarz für diesen Ansatz. Indieentwickler können das vllt., da sie nicht das Format von Triple-A-Titel erreichen (meist), aber wird das zu komplex wirds haarig. Auch ist die DirectX-API eben nicht die schlechteste.


----------



## DBqFetti (23. September 2013)

Was ich mir dabei denke ist viel eher:
Wenn sich Linux bzw. das Steam OS jetzt als Betriebssystem etabliert, dann wird es auch bessere Treiber dafür geben. Die Hardwarehersteller werden anfangen es aktiv zu supporten. Das wäre schon mal eine super Sache weil man unabhängiger von Windows wird wenn es ums Zocken geht. Außerdem trägt Windows ne Menge Ballast mit sich rum. Ein OS welches leichtgewichtig auf's Zocken ausgelegt ist kann durchaus Vorteile bringen. Eine Linux-Umgebung wäre auch nicht unattraktiv für Spieleentwickler da es wohl auf Open GL laufen würde und die Lizenszahlungen für DirectX entfielen.
Außerdem wäre das ziemlich genial für die Steam Box. Es würde die Möglichkeit geben die Hardware aufzurüsten. Und zwar nicht nur etwas exklusives was von langer Hand geplant werden muss damit überhaupt Software dafür da ist, da dieses OS eine relativ weite Verbreitung bei Gamers hätte. Wenn man die Steam Box hätte aufrüsten wollen gäbe es vielleicht eine Hand voll Teile die kompatibel wären. Mit einem OS welches hochwertigen Treibersupport bekommt, würde man die erste aufrüstbare Konsole schaffen die zusätzlich auch noch mit einem freien OS arbeitet. Grafiksettings könnten sich automatisch konfigurieren, Stichwort nVidia Experience. Zusätzlich könnte man Fortgeschrittenenmodi einfügen um die Grafik selbst zu justieren wenn man möchte. Man muss die Konsole nur noch so gestalten dass Laien leicht per Stecksystem z. B. die Graka wechseln können oder Ram austauschen.

PS. Für eine unkomprimierte Übertragung bräuchte man übrigens rund 4 Gbit.


----------



## LordCrash (23. September 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Das hat mit Windows nichts zu tun wenn der Netzwerkdurchsatz limitiert.
> Egal ob OSX / Linux / Windows.
> 1 Gigabit sind 1 Gigabit und das ist für 1080P/32Bit/60FPS nicht ausreichend.
> 
> Man bräuchte ein 10 Gigabit Lan.


 Du weißt schon, dass Software und OS noch vor dem Netzwerkdurchsatz limitieren? Es kommt erst mal darauf an, WIE gestreamt wird...

Aber ist ja eh alles Spekukation: ich warte mal ab, was da noch so kommt...


----------



## doomkeeper (24. September 2013)

Ich hab schon sehr oft erwähnt dass ein eigenes Betriebssystem von Valve
ein logischer und verständlicher Schritt wäre... und da ist es nun wirklich da  Echt super Valve 

Wenn es einer schafft die komplette Branche auf den Kopf zu stellen dann ist es Valve.

OpenGL, Hardwaresound, weniger Ballast und volle Konzentration auf die Performance.
Das ist für Gamer super wichtig und ich habe in Valve vollstes Vertrauen 

Wenn Valve es schafft andere große Spiele und Hardwareentwickler
ihr SteamOS zu supporten dann fängt eine neue Ära an und Windows wird ihren Core Bereich verlieren.

Und eins steht fest. Ich werde zu den ersten gehören die diese OS ausprobieren werden... Aber erst mit neuem Rechner 

So kann man super sein System auf 2 - 3 Festplatten aufteilen.
Windows 7 64 bit auf eine 64 gb SSD (Windows, Programme) + 1 TB HDD (Daten) + SteamOS auf ca 256 gb SSD nur für Games.

Da SSDs nächstes Jahr noch um einiges billiger werden kann man sich nächstes Jahr (sofern SteamOS wirklich super funktioniert)
nen ordentlichen Rechner zusammenbauen 
Wirklich eine top Meldung die mir den Tag versüßt hat


----------



## LordCrash (24. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich hab schon sehr oft erwähnt dass ein eigenes Betriebssystem von Valve
> ein logischer und verständlicher Schritt wäre... und da ist es nun wirklich da  Echt super Valve
> 
> Wenn es einer schafft die komplette Branche auf den Kopf zu stellen dann ist es Valve.
> ...


 Endlich sind wir mal einer Meinung.....


----------



## doomkeeper (24. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Endlich sind wir mal einer Meinung.....


 
Dito 

Und das obwohl du nicht daran geglaubt hast 
Aber wie ichs schon in allen möglichen Foren erwähnt habe.

Für mich war es schon fast "logisch" dass Valve diesen Schritt gehen wird
nachdem Gabe derart schlecht auf Windows 8 reagiert hat.

Vor allem als die ersten Experimente mit Linux gemacht wurden, hab ich schon geahnt
dass Valve wieder mal "Mission Impossible" spielen möchte 

Aber wie du schon in anderem Beitrag geschrieben hast ist es natürlich *unglaublich *krass... 
ja fast schon *unmöglich* schwer alle Entwickler / Publisher dafür zu begeistern...

Aber wenn Valve wirklich Wege gefunden hat alle Spiele auf Linux portieren zu können + bessere Performance zu erzielen
dann werden andere Unternehmen brav hinterher laufen 
Zumal OpenGL früher eigentlich besser war und im Gegensatz zu DirectX weniger Kosten verursacht.

Ne ganz ehrlich. Seit dieser Meldung bin ich heute so krass euphorisch und kanns kaum erwarten 
HL3 auf Linux auf E3? OMFG 

haha


----------



## doomkeeper (24. September 2013)

So als nächstes folgt noch die Steam "Konsole" und als letztes der super-intelligente 
Controller + Touchoberfläche und biometrischem Schnickschnack 

Ich sage euch voraus. 2014 wird das Valve Jahr und E3 wird von Valve dominiert 
Bis 2014 / Anfang 2015 wird HL3 gezeigt und released.

Besseren Zeitpunkt gibts nicht.
SteamOS, Steamkonsole, Controller, Next Gen Konsolen, Source 2.0 und neue Hardware Generation.

*weit aus dem Fenster lehn*


----------



## battschack (24. September 2013)

Kann alles gut möglich sein aber erst mal abwarten nicht das valve sich 1cm zu weit aus dem fenster lehnt 

Wenn ich bei meiner meinung und gefühl bleibe **Das Wird nix** ^^
Habe zu 99% immer recht wenn es um mein bauchgefühl geht


----------



## doomkeeper (24. September 2013)

Valve kündigt in der Regel nix an wenn es nicht schon funktioniert.

Die würden so ein "unmögliches" Projekt bestimmt nicht durchführen wenn sie nicht seit längerer Zeit
starken Rückenwind aus der gesamten Branche bekommen.

Deswegen bin ich zuversichtlich dass es kein Reinfall wird... allein schon Microsoft den Stinkefinger zu zeigen ist kein Reinfall 
Warum?
Weil es nur Vorteile hat und quasi nix kostet


----------



## uziflator (24. September 2013)

Fehlt nur das BF3/4 auch drauf läuft


----------



## doomkeeper (24. September 2013)

uziflator schrieb:


> Fehlt nur das BF3/4 auch drauf läuft


 
Warum sollte es drauf nicht laufen?
Es ist ein offenes Betriebssystem für alles und jeden.

Das Problem war bisjetzt lediglich der fehlende Support weil niemand dieses OS pushen konnte.

Da Microsoft seit Vista eher *gegen* die Entwicklung kämpft statt* für* - ist es endlich die langersehnte Antwort
auf deren blöden Einstellung.

Wenn Nvidia/AMD/Intel hier fleißig mitziehen und andere Blockbuster von Bethesda, EA & Ubisoft
sogar eine bessere Figur machen werden dann wird man mit dem zählen nicht hinterherkommen - so groß wird der Ansturm sein.

Nehmen wir z.b. Valves Indie Szene als Beispiel.
Indieszene könnte hier wieder eine große Schlüsselrolle spielen und Valve (als Dankeschön) dabei
unterstützen SteamOS erfolgreich zu machen.

Ich denke nicht dass SteamOS Windows ersetzen wird / muss / soll.
Es soll lediglich den gesamten Spielebereich auf ein spezielles OS auslagern
um das bestmögliche aus Hardware/Software/Geldbeutel erstellen zu können.

Origin, uPlay & Co. bleiben nachwievor vorhanden... daran wird sich nix ändern.

Da es aber z.b. immer noch einige gibt die solche Platformen wegen Spionagen-Vorwürfen
nicht benutzt haben hätten dann vielleicht kein Problem mehr wenn es
eine reine Spiele OS ist.

Edit.
Valve soll jetzt nur noch schauen dass sie SteamOS auch in "Virtual Reality" darstellen können
dann wird das ein ultimatives Geek OS  muahahah

Dazu kommt noch deren biometrischer Controller mit ins Spiel + Oculus Rift.
Ein ganzes OS darauf ausgelegt wäre das ein absolut neues Erlebnis.

So wie ich das sehe spielen dann Herzschlag, Körpertemperatur usw. eine entscheidende Rolle.
Somit hätte jeder z.b. ein anderes Hintergrund-Farbschema o.ä.

.. oh Gott diese Visionen


----------



## Kratos333 (24. September 2013)

Naja, weis nun auch nicht was ich davon halten soll. Einfach weiterhin beobachten. Es kommen wie immer auf die Entwickler darauf an und ob eine umsetzung ohne Probleme funktioniert.


----------



## Lunica (24. September 2013)

Es gibt keinen anderen Hersteller der ein OS so lange pflegt und supported wie Microsoft.



> Da Microsoft seit Vista eher gegen die Entwicklung kämpft statt für - ist es endlich die langersehnte Antwort
> auf deren blöden Einstellung.




Du kannst mit Win7 - Crysis 3 DX11 Ultra mit einer nativen  4K Auflösung   in 3D befeuern sofern die Hardware genug Leistung bringt.
Dieser Vorsprung sollte für die nächsten ~5 Jahre ausreichen.
Der Schritt von WinXP auf Win7 war riesig und Win7 ist eine sehr solide zukunftssichere  Plattform genauso wie es WinXP damals war.

Diverse Linux Distris haben es bei mir bislang nur in die VM geschafft... Live installierte ich noch keine.


----------



## Rabowke (24. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass Streaming im WLAN und Streaming über die Internetleitung zwei ziemlich unterschiedliche Dinge sind in Punkto Stabilität und Geschwindigkeit?
> 
> Internet: max 100Mbit/s mit komlizierter Infrastruktur und variabler Stabilität (und das haben auch nur sehr wenige....)
> WLAN: max 600Mbit/s mit einfachster Infrastruktur und hoher Stabilität (>1,3 bzw. 2 Gbit/s sind schon in Vorbereitung, netto ca. 50% nutzbar)


 Selbstverständlich ist mir das klar ... und genau aus dem Grund hab ich das geschrieben. 

Ich habe zu Hause einen "Server", Core2Duo mit 2x3Ghz, und auf dem läuft Ubuntu als Server OS, auf dem u.a. HD Medien liegen. Früher hab ich probiert mit WLAN zu streamen und bin, dicke Wände sei Dank, relativ schnell an die Grenzen gestoßen, was WLAN ohne Probleme transportieren kann.

Einige Filme, 1080p mit DTS Ton, haben Peaks mit bis zu 50mbit, was mein WLAN, über eine VDSL fritz!box, aus dem Tritt gebracht hat.

Danach hab ich diese "Netzwerk über Strom" Adapter gekauft und das ganze funktioniert deutlich besser, aber auch hier gibt es manchmal Aussetzer, wenn die Ströme in max. HD und TrueHD Ton haben. 

Das o.g. Setup funktioniert *in eine Richtung*, d.h. vom Server zum Popcorn. Wenn ich jetzt aber noch Spiele, müssen auch Daten zurück gehen. Ohne die Technik zu kennen, kann das wenig bis viel Bandbreite verschwenden.

Aber selbst dann stellt sich die Frage, welcher Codec verwendet wird, um das ganze Bandbreitenschonend zu übermitteln? Willst du mir erzählen, dass 1080p60 nativ verschickt wird?

Ich glaube nicht, Tim.

Wir können uns gern über die technischen Probleme unterhalten, aber bitte erst dann, wenn mir hier keiner den Unterschied zwischen LAN, WLAN und Internet erzählen will.  

Übrigens, WLAN mit 600mbit ... real sollen 300mbit ankommen? In welcher Traumwelt lebst du eigentlich? 
In der Praxis mag das mit 'top notch' Routern funktionieren, aber sobald ein paar Wände im Weg sind, was in einer Wohnung durchaus der Fall sein dürfte, kannst du dein "50% netto sind nutzbar!" in die Tonne treten!


----------



## Lunica (24. September 2013)

Ein noch qualitativ gutes komprimiertes Bild in 1080P hat ~2-3 MB.
Mal 60 also  ~200 MB pro Sekunde.
Das schafft nur ein 10 Gbit Netzwerk (~330 Brutto ... 200 Netto eventuell möglich).

2014 wird 4K in vielen Spielen zu mindestens am PC Mainstream-tauglich da das 20 nm Verfahren für GPUs anläuft.
Rechne Ende 2014 / Anfang 2015 mit der doppelten Leistung einer GTX780 auf einer Single GPU.
Für 4K ist dann auch das 10 Gbit Netzwerk zu langsam.


----------



## Rabowke (24. September 2013)

Ich hätte ja nie gedacht, dass wir bei einem Thema mal fast einer Meinung sind ...  

Jetzt kann man natürlich das Bild entweder "nur" in 720p ausgeben, oder das Bild stärker komprimieren um Bandbreite zu sparen. Ob das jetzt aber der Sinn ist? 

Vom Stromverbrauch bzw. Effizienz will ich an der Stelle erst garnicht reden.


----------



## Odin333 (24. September 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Ein noch qualitativ gutes komprimiertes Bild in 1080P hat ~2-3 MB.
> Mal 60 also  ~200 MB pro Sekunde.
> Das schafft nur ein 10 Gbit Netzwerk (~330 Brutto ... 200 Netto eventuell möglich).


 
Es ist die Frage, wie man da rechnet.
1.5h Full-HD Film auf Blueray sind 35 GB
35 GB / 5400 sek. = ca. 6.5 MB pro Sekunde.
Das ganze bei 4K mal 4 = 26 MB pro Sekunde.

Es komm immer darauf an, wie die Daten gestreamt werden und wie und ob das System Latenzen misst und mit einrechnet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. September 2013)

Für mich keine sonderlich interessante Geschichte.
Was hilft mir das Streamen ins Wohnzimmer, wenn die Peripherie kabelgebunden oder deren Funkreichweite begrenzt ist ?

Da demnächst eh ein zweiter Fernseher folgt (fürs Arbeitszimmer), brauche ich nur ein längeres HDMI-Kabel zwischen PC und TV, und damit bin ich fertig.


----------



## dangee (24. September 2013)

Wenn Valve so gern streamen will; warum ein OS herausgeben? Gebt uns ein Programm für Ubuntu / Windows und gut ist. Mein HTPC/Homeserver wird sicherlich kein SteamOS bekommen; viel zu aufwendig da die normalen Features und sonstige Aufgaben wieder zu implementieren. Gut man weiß noch nicht wie beschnitten ein SteamOS sein wird; aber erstmal hört es sich nach einfachem Gebrauch für Amateure an. Aber man wird sehen...


----------



## Bonkic (24. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn Valve es schafft andere große Spiele und Hardwareentwickler
> ihr SteamOS zu supporten


 
und genau das wird wohl mit einiger sicherheit nicht passieren.
zumindest einmal die großen der branche werden wohl kaum valves weg folgen und noch für ein zusätzliches system entwicken.
und dass es valve geschafft hat plötzlich alle oder zumindest mal viele steam-titel linux-kompatibel zu machen, kann wohl ebenfalls ausgeschlossen werden. 
deshalb halte ich eine eigene gaming-hardware von valve (also eine konsole) für äußerst unwahrscheinlich. 

nur für eigene spiele (+ ein paar indie-spiele oä vielleicht) würde sich ein solches gerät wohl ebenfalls kaum lohnen.
das kann sich vielleicht nintendo leisten und selbst da läufts ja momentan nicht so sonderlich gut.


----------



## realShauni (24. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Warum sollte es drauf nicht laufen?
> Es ist ein offenes Betriebssystem für alles und jeden.


So wie ich das verstanden haben sollen garkeine Spiele darauf laufen, es soll nur ein Remote System für die "Wohnzimmer Peripherie" sein um zb. Spiele, Filme und Musik vom Windows PC zu streamen. Das die Spiele-Entwickler das OS direkt supporten halte ich für ausgeschlossen, viel zu großer Aufwand für einen kleinen Markt. Das Konzept selbst erscheint mir auch fraglich, die meisten haben den PC doch ohnehin im Wohnzimmer stehen, da schließt man doch lieber den Fernseher direkt an den HDMI und die Anlage an den Audio Ausgang an. Mal gucken was da noch kommt.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Endlich sind wir mal einer Meinung.....


SteamOS, we bring Fanboys together


----------



## Jedi-Joker (24. September 2013)

Ich denke schon, dass viele Entwickler "SteamOS" supporten wird. Allerdings wird es nicht von heute auf morgen passieren. Zumal müssen viele Engines auch Linux-tauglich sein.

Ich würde gerne *SteamOS* auf einem MiniPC installieren und das als Gaming-PC am TV anschließen. Allerdings, wenn *SteamOS* am Ende herausstellt, dass es ein richtiger Windows-Konkurrenz sein wird und das Aussehen eines Windows 7 annimmt, dann würde ich mir auch überlegen mein komplettes PC-System auf *SteamOS* zu setzen.


----------



## Odin333 (24. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> und genau das wird wohl mit einiger sicherheit nicht passieren.
> zumindest einmal die großen der branche werden wohl kaum valves weg folgen und noch für ein zusätzliches system entwicken.



Was Valve hier anbietet ist nichts anderes als eine vierte Konsole neben PS4, Xbone, und WiiU. Wenn man sieht, dass einige Entwickler wegen der beschränkten Hardware der Wii U sowieso dort abspringen, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass sie zu SteamOS wechseln. Auch kann ich mir problemlos vorstellen, dass einige Entwickler auch die PC-Entwicklung einstellen und zu Steam OS wechseln.
Für Kunden die Idee von Valve jede menge Vorteile. Der 0815-user kauf sich wie gehabt eine normale Konsole, der Interessierte baut sich den PC mit TV-karte ect. selbst und bekommt das OS gratis.



Bonkic schrieb:


> und dass es valve geschafft hat plötzlich alle oder zumindest mal viele steam-titel linux-kompatibel zu machen, kann wohl ebenfalls ausgeschlossen werden.


Spielt das eine grosse Rolle? Sind Xbox360-Titel Xbone-kompatibel?



Bonkic schrieb:


> Deshalb halte ich eine eigene gaming-hardware von valve (also eine konsole) für äußerst unwahrscheinlich.


Ich hoffe darauf. Valve hätte genug Geld, Nutzer und Fachwissen, um gegen Sony und MS im Konsolenbereich anzutreten.


----------



## diethelm (24. September 2013)

Wie es einfach (fast) keiner kapiert... es ist ein Streaming-OS und keine Gamekonsole.

Die Entwickler müssen also keine Spiele anpassen. Die Hardware auf der des OS läuft ist auch nicht wichtig. Es muss ja nur der Stream wiedergeben können. Es wird ein zweiter leistungsstarker PC gebraucht auf welchem das OS NICHT installiert ist. Dort läuft ganz normal Windows X und der Steamclient. Das OS greift über das Netzwerk auf den leistungsstarken PC und dessen Inhalt zu.

1. Steam OS (das O bezeichnet das OS)
2. Steam Box (das in eckigen Klammern gehaltene O bezeichnet die Box mit dem OS)
3. Steam Controller (das O+O bezeichnet die beiden Joisticks auf dem Controller)
3.1 Steam APP (man kann auf den Tablets von überall auf das OS zugreifen)
The Steam Universe is Expanding in 2014


----------



## Odin333 (24. September 2013)

diethelm schrieb:


> Wie es einfach (fast) keiner kapiert... es ist ein Streaming-OS



Wer sagt das und warum kapiert es keiner ausser dir?


----------



## doomkeeper (24. September 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen anderen Hersteller der ein OS so lange pflegt und supported wie Microsoft.


Weil es praktisch auch nur eine OS gibt die in Europa genutzt wird und das ist nunmal Windows.



> Du kannst mit Win7 - Crysis 3 DX11 Ultra mit einer nativen  4K Auflösung   in 3D befeuern sofern die Hardware genug Leistung bringt.
> Dieser Vorsprung sollte für die nächsten ~5 Jahre ausreichen.
> Der Schritt von WinXP auf Win7 war riesig und Win7 ist eine sehr solide zukunftssichere  Plattform genauso wie es WinXP damals war.


Nein Nein Nein. Du verstehst hier etwas falsch und zwar meinte ich damit dass Microsoft die Dinge eher
abbremst statt weiterzuentwickeln z.B. OpenGL und Hardware Sound.
DirectX wurde gepusht ohne Ende obwohl OpenGL früher eigentlich immer schöner und schneller war.

Das ist u.a. auch der Grund warum wir bis heute Probleme mit Hardware Sound und deren Treiber haben.

Wenn man mit einer "auf-Games-zugeschnittenen-SteamOS" dein _*"Crysis 3 Ultra Graphics 4 K Auflösung 3D"*_ 
mit 20 - 30 FPS darstellen könnte dann wär das doch super und für uns Gamer doch das beste was passieren kann oder nicht? 



realShauni schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstanden haben sollen garkeine Spiele darauf laufen, es soll nur ein Remote System für die "Wohnzimmer Peripherie" sein um zb. Spiele, Filme und Musik vom Windows PC zu streamen. Das die Spiele-Entwickler das OS direkt supporten halte ich für ausgeschlossen, viel zu großer Aufwand für einen kleinen Markt. Das Konzept selbst erscheint mir auch fraglich, die meisten haben den PC doch ohnehin im Wohnzimmer stehen, da schließt man doch lieber den Fernseher direkt an den HDMI und die Anlage an den Audio Ausgang an. Mal gucken was da noch kommt.



So wie ich das verstanden habe ist SteamOS ein Betriebssystem. Die Steam "Konsole" wird erst noch
angekündigt und hat mit dem SteamOS eigentlich erstmal nix am Hut. Dass aber die SteamOS
auf deren "Konsole" genutzt wird ist natürlich sicher... Und trotzdem soll ja darauf auch Windows genutzt werden können
wenns erwünscht ist.



Bonkic schrieb:


> und genau das wird wohl mit einiger sicherheit nicht passieren.


Warum nicht?



> zumindest einmal die großen der branche werden wohl kaum valves weg folgen und noch für ein zusätzliches system entwicken.


 So wie fast alle mittlerweile ihre eigenen Services aufgestellt haben um Steam zu folgen? 



> und dass es valve geschafft hat plötzlich alle oder zumindest mal viele steam-titel linux-kompatibel zu machen, kann wohl ebenfalls ausgeschlossen werden.


Warum denn? Valve würde dieses Projekt 100%ig nicht ankündigen wenn es nicht intern erfolgreich
funktioniert.
Wenn Valve es mit speziellen Treibern schafft eigene Spiele für Linux mit sogar mehr FPS zu entwickeln - warum
sollten da andere Unternehmen nicht Kontakt aufgenommen haben und gemeinsam etwas neues zu probieren?
Denkst du wirklich dass Valve als großer Konkurrent angesehen wird? Valve versucht hier wieder den PC
ins bessere Licht zu rücken weil es Microsoft nicht mehr tun möchte.

Dass es von Anfang an sofort super läuft erwartet niemand... denk ich. Aber wenn hier mit Hochdruck daran gearbeitet wird,
andere Teams sofort mitmischen, bessere Leistung erzielt wird und Kosten gespart werden können - dann sehe ich keinen Grund
warum dieser Plan nicht aufgehen könnte 



> deshalb halte ich eine eigene gaming-hardware von valve (also eine konsole) für äußerst unwahrscheinlich.


Je nachdem was man von dieser "Konsole" erwartet. Wir müssen abwarten und nicht schon jetzt darüber urteilen wenn
wir noch gar nix wissen.



> nur für eigene spiele (+ ein paar indie-spiele oä vielleicht) würde sich ein solches gerät wohl ebenfalls kaum lohnen.
> das kann sich vielleicht nintendo leisten und selbst da läufts ja momentan nicht so sonderlich gut.


 Sag niemals nie. Wie schon gesagt würde Valve nicht etwas ankündigen wenn es denn bereits super funktioniert


----------



## realShauni (24. September 2013)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Was Valve hier anbietet ist nichts anderes als eine vierte Konsole neben PS4, Xbone, und WiiU.


 Bis jetzt wurde doch nur das SteamOS angekündigt? Weißt du mehr als wir?


----------



## Sheggo (24. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wozu eine Konsole, wenn man keine braucht? Sowas wie "PC Spiele" gibt es nicht, der PC kann prinzipiell alles darstellen, nicht nur Strategiespiele. Ich spiele alle Spiele am PC und manches auch vom Sofa aus am TV (HDMI Kabel)...
> 
> Spiele PC + Steambox (oder eben Mini-PC im Wohnzimmer) ist mit SteamOS jeder Konsole meilenweit überlegen....


 
eine Konsole für wirklich gute Spiele, die es fürn PC leider nicht gibt! Gran Tourismo, Forza, Last of Us, God of War, Metal Gear Solid, GTA5, usw

manche Spiele zocke ich halt lieber im Wohnzimmer, andere am Schreibtisch....


----------



## Bonkic (24. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Je nachdem was man von dieser "Konsole erwartet. Wir müssen abwarten und nicht schon jetzt darüber urteilen wenn wir noch gar nix wissen.


 
ich äußere doch nur eine vermutung, da wir ja -wie du ja richtig feststellt- genaugenommen noch nix wissen. 
gerade du (und auch der kamerad gutenmorgen1) gehst doch mit deinen spekulationen sehr viel weiter.


----------



## diethelm (24. September 2013)

@gutenmorgen1
Ganz einfach. Lese am besten mal die ganze Seite hier und ganz besonders den Punkt *In-Home-Streaming*. Auf der ganzen Seite wird nirgends gesagt das man direkt auf dem OS Spiele installieren kann. Es ist nur die Rede dass man Zugriff auf Steam hat... und anschliessen ist von Streaming die Rede. So einfach.

Übrigens wenn die Steambox gezeigt wird werdet Ihr verstehen warum man nicht direkt darauf Gamen sollte 

Übrigens bin ich nicht der einzige der das so verstanden hat  ...musst nur mal ein paar Beiträge weiter zurück schauen


----------



## Odin333 (24. September 2013)

realShauni schrieb:


> Bis jetzt wurde doch nur das SteamOS angekündigt? Weißt du mehr als wir?


 
Stema OS ist angekündigt, installier es auf einen passenden PC und du hast eine Konsole.


----------



## Bonkic (24. September 2013)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Stema OS ist angekündigt, installier es auf einen passenden PC und du hast eine Konsole.


 
wo steht das? 
sorry, aber das ist -stand jetzt- reinste spekulation.


----------



## doomkeeper (24. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich äußere doch nur eine vermutung, da wir ja -wie du ja richtig feststellt- genaugenommen noch nix wissen.
> gerade du (und auch der kamerad gutenmorgen1) gehst doch mit deinen spekulationen sehr viel weiter.


 
Nur empfange ich solche Ideen mit offenen Armen 

Microsoft war schon lange genug der Platzhirsch auf diesem Gebiet und die kümmert es wenig
was das beste für die Spiele wär. Eine neue OS die sich nur auf Spiele konzentriert
ist doch super und man sollte sowas etwas positiver empfangen als
zu behaupten dass *nix* möglich sei.

Ich wiederhole mich ja nochmal. Es gab bisjetzt einfach keinen Support für Linux, deswegen war Linux nie so richtig spieletauglich.
Wenn Valve es jetzt vormacht und Nvidia & Co. schon seit längerem dabei helfen - wieso sollte sowas denn nicht funktionieren?

Windows ist heute nur so gut weil es über Jahre hinweg supportet wurde und wegen nix anderem.
Würde die Spielebranche Windows ab morgen boykottieren und nur für Linux entwickeln hätten wir
genau die gleiche Situation wie jetzt Windows vs Linux 

Die beste Werbung für Linux wäre in der Tat Half Life 3 mit OpenGL. Und ich traue Valve auch wirklich zu
dass sie Linux als eines der Hauptgründe für Half Life 3 hernehmen werden.

OpenGL war eben schon immer mächtiger und angenehmer fürs Auge und wenn es seinen Comeback bekommt
dann *kann* es nur für uns besser werden.


----------



## Bonkic (24. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Nur empfange ich solche Ideen mit offenen Armen



ich auch. 
nur glaub ich nicht dran. 



> zu behaupten dass *nix* möglich sei.



wo hab ich das denn behauptet?


----------



## Chemenu (24. September 2013)

diethelm schrieb:


> @gutenmorgen1
> Ganz einfach. Lese am besten mal die ganze Seite hier und ganz besonders den Punkt *In-Home-Streaming*. Auf der ganzen Seite wird nirgends gesagt das man direkt auf dem OS Spiele installieren kann. Es ist nur die Rede dass man Zugriff auf Steam hat... und anschliessen ist von Streaming die Rede. So einfach.
> 
> Übrigens wenn die Steambox gezeigt wird werdet Ihr verstehen warum man nicht direkt darauf Gamen sollte
> ...


 
Valva pusht doch Gaming auf Linux ganz bewusst. Steam OS wird nicht nur ein Streaming Betriebssystem für eine kleine Steam Box bzw. HTPCs. Man wird es auch auf High-End Gaming PCs installieren und die für Linux portierten Spiele spielen können.


----------



## doomkeeper (24. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wo hab ich das denn behauptet?


 


> und genau das wird wohl mit einiger sicherheit nicht passieren.
> zumindest einmal die großen der branche werden wohl kaum valves weg folgen und noch für ein zusätzliches system entwicken.
> und dass es valve geschafft hat plötzlich alle oder zumindest mal viele  steam-titel linux-kompatibel zu machen, kann wohl ebenfalls  ausgeschlossen werden.



Das beschreibt sehr wohl für wie "unmöglich" du dieses Vorhaben hälst


----------



## Odin333 (24. September 2013)

diethelm schrieb:


> @gutenmorgen1
> Ganz einfach. Lese am besten mal die ganze Seite hier und ganz besonders den Punkt *In-Home-Streaming*. Auf der ganzen Seite wird nirgends gesagt das man direkt auf dem OS Spiele installieren kann. Es ist nur die Rede dass man Zugriff auf Steam hat... und anschliessen ist von Streaming die Rede. So einfach.



Nun, zunächst steht da auch: "Spielentwickler profitieren bereits von diesen Vorteilen und planen mit SteamOS Ihre neuen Veröffentlichungen."
Warum sollte es einen Entwicker kratzen, wenn ein externes Programm, das Game auf einen anderen Rechner streamt. Das funktioniert doch bei allen nicht-angepassten auch.

Dann steht da: "In Bezug auf SteamOS bezieht sich „Offenheit“ auf die Tatsache, dass die Hersteller von Hardware ihre Entwicklungen öfter überarbeiten können und damit im Wohnzimmer Innovationen schneller hervorbringen."
Welche Hardware? Das ist doch ein normaler Streaming-Client.

Für mich spricht doch einiges gegen einen Apple-TV-Klon.


----------



## Bonkic (24. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Das beschreibt sehr wohl für wie "unmöglich" du dieses Vorhaben hälst


 
falsch.
ich halte es -stand jetzt- für (nahezu) ausgeschlossen, aber keineswegs für unmöglich im sinne von (_edit für doomkeeper_: NICHT) machbar.
das ist ein himmelweiter unterschied.


----------



## doomkeeper (24. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> falsch.
> ich halte es -stand jetzt- für (nahezu) ausgeschlossen, aber keineswegs für unmöglich im sinne von machbar.
> das ist ein himmelweiter unterschied.


 
Aber ich hab dir doch nen schönen Beitrag geschrieben dass es möglich ist. Möglich ist alles 

Wenn du nicht daran glaubst dann ist das zwar deine Meinung aber das spiegelt nicht die Möglichkeiten die tatsächlich gegeben
sind


----------



## Bonkic (24. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Aber ich hab dir doch nen schönen Beitrag geschrieben dass es möglich ist. Möglich ist alles
> 
> Wenn du nicht daran glaubst dann ist das zwar deine Meinung aber das spiegelt nicht die Möglichkeiten die tatsächlich gegeben
> sind


 
du solltest dir meinen letzten beitrag noch einmal -langsam- durchlesen. 
edit:
ich mache es aber gerne auch noch deutlicher. siehe oben.


----------



## doomkeeper (24. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> du solltest dir meinen letzten beitrag noch einmal -langsam- durchlesen.
> edit:
> ich mache es aber gerne auch noch deutlicher. siehe oben.


 
Oh mann.. ich habe dir doch aufgeschrieben dass es einschlagen wird wenn... naja... du gehst nicht auf meinen längeren Beitrag ein.
was solls


----------



## diethelm (24. September 2013)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Nun, zunächst steht da auch: "Spielentwickler profitieren bereits von diesen Vorteilen und planen mit SteamOS Ihre neuen Veröffentlichungen."
> Warum sollte es einen Entwicker kratzen, wenn ein externes Programm, das Game auf einen anderen Rechner streamt. Das funktioniert doch bei allen nicht-angepassten auch.
> 
> Dann steht da: "In Bezug auf SteamOS bezieht sich „Offenheit“ auf die Tatsache, dass die Hersteller von Hardware ihre Entwicklungen öfter überarbeiten können und damit im Wohnzimmer Innovationen schneller hervorbringen."
> ...


 
Und sie sagen auch: 





> Hunderte von Spielen sind bereits auf dem neuen SteamOS verfügbar. Halten Sie in den kommenden Wochen nach Ankündigungen über AAA Titel Ausschau, die auch für das SteamOS im Jahr 2014 verfügbar gemacht werden. Greifen Sie auf den Steam-Katalog mit über 3000 Spielen und Desktop-Sofware Titeln via In-Home-Streaming zu.


Sie sagen also dass die 100 Linuxtitel darauf gespielt werden können. Glaub mir aber das willst Du nicht*. Viel interessanter der letzte Satz und genau dafür ist das ganze in erster Linie konzipert.

*Linux benutz OpenGL. OpenGL-Spiele sehen zur Zeit nicht so prachtvoll wie ein DirecX-Spiel aus. Glaub mir ich muss es wissen ich nenn ein Mac mein eigen. Einige AAA-Titel sind sowohl für Win wie auch Mac verfügbar. Optisch sind sie aber dennoch unterschiedlich. Zudem schau Dir mal in Steam die Linuxtitel an. Sind vor allem Indiedinger. Bist Du Fan solcher Spiele kauf Dir lieber das Ouyageschwühr. Will man also wirklich eine Alternative zu Xbox oder PS bieten, geht die volle Grafikpracht nur über einen Highend-Rechner und dem Stream über das SteamOS bzw. Direktanschluss über HDMI ohne OS. Da die kleine faustgrosse Steambox kommen wird und durch die kompakte Bauweise niemals genügend Leistung für Highendgrafik geschweige denn genügen Speicherplatz für Spiele mit sich bringt, verstehst Du warum die Verbindung zu Steam auf einem anderen PC so Sinn macht.

EDIT: Vale wird sich bewahren eine weiter Ouya-Konsole anzubieten. Sowas brauchen die Grafikverwöhnten PC-Spieler nicht. Auch nicht im Wohnzimmer.


----------



## dangee (24. September 2013)

Da es nur wenig nativ unterstützte Spiele geben wird (OpenGL only) ist es keine Konsole sondern ein verlängertes HDMI Kabel mit Controller-Signal-Rückführung...


----------



## doomkeeper (24. September 2013)

dangee schrieb:


> Da es nur wenig nativ unterstützte Spiele geben wird (OpenGL only) ist es keine Konsole sondern ein verlängertes HDMI Kabel mit Controller-Signal-Rückführung...


 
Ihr redet hier von einer Konsole die noch nicht angekündigt / gezeigt wurde.

Hier gehts in erster Linie um das Betriebssytem SteamOS.
Das ist ein komplettes Betriebssystem und kein Streamingdienst etc. Das ist nur ein Feature von vielen.


----------



## diethelm (24. September 2013)

...und alle die jetzt immer noch nicht glauben dass eine Steambox kommen wird sollten sich mal diese Seite zu Gemüte führen. Der Punkt Linux im bereich Hardware wurde mit SteamOS ja schonmal bestätigt


----------



## dangee (24. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ihr redet hier von einer Konsole die noch nicht angekündigt / gezeigt wurde.
> 
> Hier gehts in erster Linie um das Betriebssytem SteamOS.
> Das ist ein komplettes Betriebssystem und kein Streamingdienst etc. Das ist nur ein Feature von vielen.


 
Jaja aber irgendwo muss das OS ja hin; HTPC/Homeserver/Steambox(Gerüchteküche) alles in allem also ein kleiner PC. Darauf laufen kaum Spiele sondern werden dahin gestreamt - vom Windows PC unterm Schreibtisch. 

Für Musikverteilung brauche ich kein SteamOS - das kann jedes Linux/Windows auch von Haus aus.


----------



## doomkeeper (24. September 2013)

diethelm schrieb:


> ...und alle die jetzt immer noch nicht glauben dass eine Steambox kommen wird sollten sich mal diese Seite zu Gemüte führen. Der Punkt Linux im bereich Hardware wurde mit SteamOS ja schonmal bestätigt


 
Niemand sagt dass es keine Steam Konsole geben wird. Aber es gibt noch gar nix offizielles zu diesem Thema
und SteamOS wird auch ohne der Steam Konsole eingesetzt.

Einfach mal bis Mittwoch / Freitag abwarten bis Valve offizielle Infos rausrückt. Die werden schon wissen was sie machen


----------



## doomkeeper (24. September 2013)

dangee schrieb:


> Jaja aber irgendwo muss das OS ja hin; HTPC/Homeserver/Steambox(Gerüchteküche) alles in allem also ein kleiner PC. Darauf laufen kaum Spiele sondern werden dahin gestreamt - vom Windows PC unterm Schreibtisch.
> 
> Für Musikverteilung brauche ich kein SteamOS - das kann jedes Linux/Windows auch von Haus aus.


 
SteamOS wird auch auf jedem PC laufen Windows laufen können und soll in erster Linie ein speziell
für Spiele angepasstes OS werden.
Wie kann man sowas als Gamer nur nicht gut finden? Versteh ich nicht...

Über Steam Konsole ist noch gar nix bekannt....


----------



## diethelm (24. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ihr redet hier von einer Konsole die noch nicht angekündigt / gezeigt wurde.
> 
> Hier gehts in erster Linie um das Betriebssytem SteamOS.
> Das ist ein komplettes Betriebssystem und kein Streamingdienst etc. Das ist nur ein Feature von vielen.


 
Ein komplettes Betriebsystem hat auch Word, Excel Powerpoint, Bildberabeitung und viels mehr. SteamOS lässt hoffentlich all diesen unnötigen Balast weg und lässt uns an einer homogenen Oberfläche teilhaben. Ein etwas aufgebohrtes Bigpicture (mit Musik, Foto, Video Verwaltung ala PLEX), mehr braucht es nicht. Dann wird mein Mac Mini dieses OS zusätzlich bekommen und PLEX fliegt raus. Mehr will ich im Wohnzimmer nicht haben.


----------



## doomkeeper (24. September 2013)

diethelm schrieb:


> Ein komplettes Betriebsystem hat auch Word, Excel Powerpoint, Bildberabeitung und viels mehr. SteamOS lässt hoffentlich all diesen unnötigen Balast weg und lässt uns an einer homogenen Oberfläche teilhaben. Ein etwas aufgebohrtes Bigpicture (mit Musik, Foto, Video Verwaltung ala PLEX), mehr braucht es nicht. Dann wird mein Mac Mini dieses OS zusätzlich bekommen und PLEX fliegt raus. Mehr will ich im Wohnzimmer nicht haben.


 


> SteamOS: Valve kündigt Linux-basiertes Betriebsystem für Gamer an



Noch fragen?


----------



## dangee (24. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> SteamOS wird auch auf jedem PC laufen Windows laufen können und soll in erster Linie ein speziell
> für Spiele angepasstes OS werden.
> Wie kann man sowas als Gamer nur nicht gut finden? Versteh ich nicht...
> 
> Über Steam Konsole ist noch gar nix bekannt....


 
Na ich bin schon für jede neue Idee zu haben  Ich zock auch gerne mal ein Spiel von der Couch aus - soweit so gut. Wo ich bedenken habe: Die meisten Spiele sind und bleiben auf Windowsbasis (falls künftige Spiele das nicht tun sollten, will man aber weiterhin die älteren spielen) - sprich sie laufen nicht unter Linux. Was habe ich dann von einem SpieleOS, mit dem ich nicht zocken kann?
Nichts. Es bleibt die Streamingfunktion. Die ist nett. Dafür setzt ich aber kein OS auf sondern würde ein Tool wie ein fiktives SteamStream installieren.


----------



## diethelm (24. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Niemand sagt dass es keine Steam Konsole geben wird. Aber es gibt noch gar nix offizielles zu diesem Thema...


 
Doch gibt es. Ein kleines aber aussagekräftiges Symbol:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von dieser Seite. Es zeigt grafisch das "O" von SteamOS in ein Box. Mehr beweis braucht es nicht.


----------



## doomkeeper (24. September 2013)

diethelm schrieb:


> Doch gibt es. Ein kleines aber aussagekräftiges Symbol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Richtig lesen diethelm...

*Niemand *sagt dass es *keine* Steam Konsole geben wird 

Dass am mittwoch die Konsole gezeigt wird denke ich auch.
Freitag der Controller meine Vermutung.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (24. September 2013)

Ein Steam-Betriebssystem - wie gruselig.


----------



## LordCrash (24. September 2013)

dangee schrieb:


> Na ich bin schon für jede neue Idee zu haben  Ich zock auch gerne mal ein Spiel von der Couch aus - soweit so gut. Wo ich bedenken habe: Die meisten Spiele sind und bleiben auf Windowsbasis (falls künftige Spiele das nicht tun sollten, will man aber weiterhin die älteren spielen) - sprich sie laufen nicht unter Linux. Was habe ich dann von einem SpieleOS, mit dem ich nicht zocken kann?
> Nichts. Es bleibt die Streamingfunktion. Die ist nett. Dafür setzt ich aber kein OS auf sondern würde ein Tool wie ein fiktives SteamStream installieren.


 Deswegen sagte ich ja, dass sich SteamOS auf dem heimischen Rechenknecht perfekt als 2. OS eignet. Wenn in Zukunft Spiele entwickelt werden (oder von Valve geportet werden), die auf SteamOS merklich schneller laufen, dann ist das doch eine prima Sache. Für alles andere kann ich dann immer noch Win7 nutzen. Und für Wohnzimmer-PCs und HTPCs ist SteamOS dann bestimmt das beste Hauptsystem.


----------



## LordCrash (24. September 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Ein Steam-Betriebssystem - wie gruselig.


 Und wieder machst du deinem Namen alle Ehre. Nur hast du dir auch schon mal mehr Mühe gegeben....


----------



## LordCrash (24. September 2013)

Ich gebe jetzt mal eine Prognose ab - Witcher 3 wird auf SteamOS laufen. 


Begründung: sowohl Witcher 1 und Witcher 2 sind beide auch für MAC verfügbar. Von dort ist es zu Linux (auf dem Mac basiert) und damit zu SteamOS nur noch ein kurzer Weg, nur dass SteamOS/Linux für Spiele optimiert sein wird, was man von Mac nicht gerade behaupten kann.....

Alleine das eine Spiel würde mir schon reichen, um SteamOS zu installieren.


----------



## diethelm (24. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Richtig lesen diethelm...


 
Ja genau daher Zitiere ich Dich halt nochmals *"Aber es gibt noch gar nix offizielles zu diesem Thema..."* in Fettschrift dass Du's auch siehst.

Übrigens glaube ich auch dass es ein Controller wird. Es könnte aber auch eine APP für Android/iOS oder aber was am meisten Sinn machen würde einen Stick welcher für die Streamcodierung und das Wireless-Netzwerk zuständig ist. Das Dritte Zeichen ist leider mehrdeutig


----------



## dangee (24. September 2013)

abseits meiner Skepsis, ob es eine Erweiterung des SteamClients mit einer (Gaming-)Streamingfunktion nicht auch getan hätte ist es sicherlich schön und bereichernd, dass Valve investiert und versucht weitere Wege zu erschließen. 

Wobei ich für ein Fifa oder PES (2014) weiterhin non-Steam am TV brauche...


----------



## Odin333 (24. September 2013)

diethelm schrieb:


> Doch gibt es. Ein kleines aber aussagekräftiges Symbol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was könnte dann das dritte Symbol sein? SeamOS + SteamOS = ? Ne Cloud und alle möglichen Netzwerkfeatures hat Steam doch schon.


----------



## LordCrash (24. September 2013)

dangee schrieb:


> abseits meiner Skepsis, ob es eine Erweiterung des SteamClients mit einer (Gaming-)Streamingfunktion nicht auch getan hätte ist es sicherlich schön und bereichernd, dass Valve investiert und versucht weitere Wege zu erschließen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dangee (24. September 2013)

jaja stimm scho'. Mal gucken wie's wird. Wenn Zeit ist, werd ich es bestimmt auch mal auf einem PC installieren um mal zu gucken


----------



## diethelm (24. September 2013)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Was könnte dann das dritte Symbol sein? SeamOS + SteamOS = ? Ne Cloud und alle möglichen Netzwerkfeatures hat Steam doch schon.


 
Schau mal meine letzte Antwort, zweiter Absatz an... 
...oder ich Zitiere mich einfach mal selbst:


> Übrigens glaube ich auch dass es ein Controller wird. Es könnte aber auch eine APP für Android/iOS oder aber was am meisten Sinn machen würde einen Stick welcher für die Streamcodierung und das Wireless-Netzwerk zuständig ist. Das Dritte Zeichen ist leider mehrdeutig...


----------



## Schlechtmacher (24. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Und wieder machst du deinem Namen alle Ehre. Nur hast du dir auch schon mal mehr Mühe gegeben....


 
An manchen Tagen hab ich eben auch zu arbeiten, da reicht es nur für einen Einzeiler.


----------



## LordCrash (24. September 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> An manchen Tagen hab ich eben auch zu arbeiten, da reicht es nur für einen Einzeiler.


 Hm, also wenn du mich fragst, kann man es an diesen Tagen auch gleich ganz sein lassen, was zu schreiben.....


----------



## diethelm (24. September 2013)

Wenn Euch interessiert was vermutlich an Streaming-Technology zum Einsatz kommt sollte sich diese Seite zu Gemüte führen:
Big Picture

Auf der Selben Seite findet man einen Link zu
Wireless Home Digital Interface - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Wo folgendes auf Euch wartet:


> Technology
> 
> WHDI 1.0 provides a high-quality, uncompressed wireless link which supports data rates of up to 3 Gbit/s (allowing 1920×1080 @ 60 Hz @ 24-bit) in a 40 MHz channel, and data rates of up to 1.5 Gbit/s (allowing 1280×720 @ 60 Hz @ 24-bit or 1920×1080 @ 30 Hz @ 24-bit) in a single 20 MHz channel of the 5 GHz unlicensed band, conforming to FCC and worldwide 5 GHz spectrum regulations. Range is beyond 100 feet (30 m), through walls, and latency is less than one millisecond.[9]


und...


> WHDI 2.0 will increase available bandwidth even further, allowing additional 3D formats such as "dual 1080p60", and support for 4K × 2K resolutions.


und wem das noch nicht genügt...




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ox8AJWbWs7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ceJXth5-sDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




So, hoffe das hilft Euch


----------



## Shotay3 (24. September 2013)

Also wesentlich lieber als eine Konsole wäre mir z.B. die Orangebox 2.0  Left 4 Dead 3 + Portal 3 + Team Fortress 3 (bitte nich mehr f2p) + .... *trommelwirbel*..... HALF LIFE 3. Wenn Sie es tatsächlich diesmal ankündigen würden, oder auch nur HL3 allein mach ich erstmal n paar Luftsprünge


----------



## LordCrash (24. September 2013)

Shotay3 schrieb:


> Also wesentlich lieber als eine Konsole wäre mir z.B. die Orangebox 2.0  Left 4 Dead 3 + Portal 3 + Team Fortress 3 (bitte nich mehr f2p) + .... *trommelwirbel*..... HALF LIFE 3. Wenn Sie es tatsächlich diesmal ankündigen würden, oder auch nur HL3 allein mach ich erstmal n paar Luftsprünge


 Ach, andere Entwickler machen auch gute Spiele, aber keiner hat die gleiche Marktmacht und die gleichen finanziellen Mittel wie Steam, um den PC Markt wirklich technisch voranzurbringen. Was dem PC Markt all die Jahre im Vergleich zu den Konsolen gefehlt hat, war ein Big Player, der die Sache mal selbst in die Hand nimmt. Nachdem sich MS mehr und mehr aus dem PC-Spielemarkt zurückgezogen hat und das Augenmerk auf die Xbox gelegt hat, war die Stelle vakant. Ich finde s großartig, dass Valve jetzt in die Bresche springt und endlich mal wieder den PC Markt "vereinigt"....


----------



## Lunica (24. September 2013)

diethelm schrieb:


> Wenn Euch interessiert was vermutlich an Streaming-Technology zum Einsatz kommt sollte sich diese Seite zu Gemüte führen:
> Big Picture



Big Picture gibt es schon lange und ist nur ein angepasster Vollbildmodus von Steam für den LCD.
Big Picture hat nichts mit einer "Streaming-Technology" zu tun.

Auch gibt es schon seit längerem eine ältere GTX460 die "Funk"-Streaming ermöglicht über einen eigenen Receiver.
http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2011/01/kfa2-gtx-460-whdi-600.jpg


----------



## diethelm (24. September 2013)

@Lunica

Mal ganz im ernst, bist Du blöd oder was? Schau's nicht als Beleidigung an, Du kannst nichts dafür 

Nicht nur dass Du garantiert das geschriebene NICHT gelesen und NICHT verstanden hast, nein Du hast auch nicht den Link der hinter Big Picture steckt besucht. Mach das bitte jetzt und schau wo Du landest.

Mir must Du nichts über Streaming-Technology erzählen. Ich besitze einen Zentralrechner wo alles sprich Musik, Fotos, Videos abgelegt und Kabellos an TV oder iPad gestreamt wird. Das einzige was mir noch Fehlt ist das Kabellose oder von mir aus Kabelgebundene (Ethernetstream) Gamen für Steam. Dann fliegt nähmlich die PS3 und Xbox 360 für immer raus aus dem Wohnzimmer... und sag Halo zu Highendgrafik auf dem TV.

So keine weiteren Kommentare von mir.


----------



## Lunica (24. September 2013)

diethelm schrieb:


> Mir must Du nichts über Streaming-Technology erzählen. Ich besitze einen Zentralrechner wo alles sprich Musik, Fotos, Videos abgelegt und Kabellos an TV oder iPad gestreamt wird. Das einzige was mir noch Fehlt ist das Kabellose oder von mir aus Kabelgebundene (Ethernetstream) Gamen für Steam. Dann fliegt nähmlich die PS3 und Xbox 360 für immer raus aus dem Wohnzimmer... und sag Halo zu Highendgrafik auf dem TV.


 
Und wozu wartest du da auf Steam?
Das geht auch ohne Steam.


----------



## Oelf (24. September 2013)

das hört sich sicher nett an aber das inputlag beim spiele streamen ist und bleibt ein fragezeichen.


----------



## diethelm (24. September 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Und wozu wartest du da auf Steam?
> Das geht auch ohne Steam.


 
Ganz einfach ich möchte mir anschauen wie es Valve löst und die Geräte anderer Hersteller meiner Meinung nach noch zu teuer sind für das was sie können (nur Bildstream). Zudem hab ich zumindest das Problem, dass der Controller-Wirelessstick am Steamrechner angeschlossen durch zwei Wände und ca. 9m Distanz nicht ordentlich mit dem Wireless-Controller funktioniert.

Würde man diesen Stick zum Beispiel an der Steambox anschliessen können wäre das Controller-Signal kein Problem mehr. Vielleicht aber gibt es auch stärkere Controller, ich möchte aber meinen jetzigen behalten


----------



## diethelm (24. September 2013)

Oelf schrieb:


> das hört sich sicher nett an aber das inputlag beim spiele streamen ist und bleibt ein fragezeichen.


 
Reicht Dir eine Millisekunde Latenz bei WHDI? Ich glaube schon und schon ist das Fragezeichen wieder weg


----------



## LordCrash (24. September 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Und wozu wartest du da auf Steam?
> Das geht auch ohne Steam.


 Hast du nicht gestern noch erzählt, dass es noch keine gute Streaminglösung gibt, um Spiele mit 1080p und 60FPS im WLAN zu streamen?


----------



## Enisra (24. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hast du nicht gestern noch erzählt, dass es noch keine gute Streaminglösung gibt, um Spiele mit 1080p und 60FPS im WLAN zu streamen?


 
ja, aber als guter Flamer kannste dich doch nicht mit deinem geschwätz von Gestern aufhalten, auch wenn man sich da selbst wiederspricht
Außerdem möchte ich anmerken:

Don´t Feed the Troll, not even with Red Herings


----------



## Rabowke (24. September 2013)

diethelm schrieb:


> Reicht Dir eine Millisekunde Latenz bei WHDI? Ich glaube schon und schon ist das Fragezeichen wieder weg


Wobei die Lösung mit Wireless HDMI jetzt kein wirkliches Streamen ist ... so fair muss man sein. Man verlagert lediglich den Ausgabepunkt und das ganze gab und gibt es schon vor SteamOS bzw. der SteamBox, womöglich sogar günstiger.


----------



## LordCrash (24. September 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei die Lösung mit Wireless HDMI jetzt kein wirkliches Streamen ist ... so fair muss man sein. Man verlagert lediglich den Ausgabepunkt und das ganze gab und gibt es schon vor SteamOS bzw. der SteamBox, womöglich sogar günstiger.


 Das ist richtig. 

Aber evtl. weniger "einfach" bzw. unkompliziert, was ja ein Vorteil von Konsolen ist.


----------



## diethelm (24. September 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei die Lösung mit Wireless HDMI jetzt kein wirkliches Streamen ist ... so fair muss man sein. Man verlagert lediglich den Ausgabepunkt und das ganze gab und gibt es schon vor SteamOS bzw. der SteamBox, womöglich sogar günstiger.


 
Was es schlussendlich für eine Technology ist oder wie diese auch funktioniert ist eigentlich egal. Alles deutet aber auf WHDI hin und dass diese "Latenzfrei" funktioniert ist auch bewiesen. Das Problem ist ja auch nicht das Bildsignal zu transportieren sondern das Controllersignal. Bei mir müsste dieses zur Zeit durch zwei Wände und knapp 10m. Das funktioniert bei mir zumindest nicht. Die SteamBox mit SteamOs könnte aber vermutlich meinen Controller-Wirelessstick ansteuern. Jetzt braucht es nur noch ein Produkt dass die Box mit dem entfernten GamerPC per Wireless oder von mir aus über Ethernet (Steckdose) verbindet (Bild, Ton & Controller) und das Problem wäre gelöst.

Ich denke daher das Vale dies bedacht hat und dies der dritte Punkt bedeutet. Sprich SteamOS Wireless zu Steam auf PC. Kann mich aber auch Irren 

EDIT: Sorry nicht zwei sondern drei Wände. Ich würde mich freuen wenn Sie einen WLAN-Streamingstick welcher die Bildcodierung in sich tätigt und so die GPU oder den CPU in ruhe lässt mit einem Daumen hoch begrüssen.


----------



## Bonkic (24. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ach, andere Entwickler machen auch gute Spiele, aber keiner hat die gleiche Marktmacht und die gleichen finanziellen Mittel wie Steam, um den PC Markt wirklich technisch voranzurbringen. Was dem PC Markt all die Jahre im Vergleich zu den Konsolen gefehlt hat, war ein Big Player, der die Sache mal selbst in die Hand nimmt. Nachdem sich MS mehr und mehr aus dem PC-Spielemarkt zurückgezogen hat und das Augenmerk auf die Xbox gelegt hat, war die Stelle vakant. Ich finde s großartig, dass Valve jetzt in die Bresche springt und endlich mal wieder den PC Markt "vereinigt"....


 
hm, aber die steam-box, so wie sie hier einigen vorschwebt, hätte doch mit einem herkömmlichen "pc", also einem desktop-rechner, eigentlich herzlich wenig zu tun. 
oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Lunica (24. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hast du nicht gestern noch erzählt, dass es noch keine gute Streaminglösung gibt, um Spiele mit 1080p und 60FPS im WLAN zu streamen?


 
Gibt es schon nur eben nicht mit 1Gbit Lan.
Dazu benötigt es 10Gbit.

Und die WHDI Receiver basieren nicht auf einem TCP Netzwerk-Protokoll.
Du hast auch keinen Rückkanal. Ist quasi nichts anderes als eine kleine mini "Home" DVB  Schüssel/Antenne.

Wenn Steam Streaming über TCP (Lan/Wlan) löst dann wird auch da die 1Gbit Bandbreite limitieren.


So wirklich Dampf würde eine Thunderbold Schnittstelle/Anbindung machen.
Thunderbold hat 2 Kanäle zu je 10Gbit.
Das Problem   bei Thunderbold  ist die maximale Kabellänge von 3 Meter.
Es gibt aber mittlerweile auch Lichtleiter Adapter für Thunderbold (Wandler) mit denen 100 Meter drin sind.

Da bewegt man sich aber bereits in Regionen von mehreren 100€.


----------



## LordCrash (24. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hm, aber die steam-box, so wie sie hier einigen vorschwebt, hätte doch mit einem herkömmlichen "pc", also einem desktop-rechner, eigentlich herzlich wenig zu tun.
> oder sehe ich das falsch?


 Das macht doch nichts. Wichtig ist, dass sich die Box und der PC dann ein für beide verfügbares OS teilen. Das heißt, alles was für SteamOS entwickelt wird (oder dank Streaming auch für Windows), kann ich auf beidem nutzen, meinem PC und meiner Steamboxkonsole. Gerade für die PC Enthusiasten besteht danach ein deutlich geringerer Grund sich eine andere Konsole anzuschaffen, es sei denn, man möchte irgendwelche Exklusivspiele unbedingt zocken.


----------



## Lunica (24. September 2013)

> Nein Nein Nein. Du verstehst hier etwas falsch und zwar meinte ich damit dass Microsoft die Dinge eher
> abbremst statt weiterzuentwickeln z.B. OpenGL und Hardware Sound.



Weil CPUs seit Jahren schon so stark sind das   Hardware DSPs für den Sound nicht mehr benötigt werden.
Und D3D  wird genauso weiterentwickelt wie OpenGL.


----------



## doomkeeper (24. September 2013)

Lunica du verstehst mich immer noch nicht. Microsoft behindert
den Fortschritt von opengl und Hardwaresound seit Vista um ihr DirectX zu pushen.

Oder warum glaubst du nutzt nahezu kaum ein Spiel mehr opengl bzw hardwaresound (fehlerfreie Treiber)


----------



## LordCrash (24. September 2013)

Eine Keynote von Gabe Newell zum Streamen von Spielen (unter anderem) vom 2013 D.I.C.E Summit...





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PeYxKIDGh8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Edit: Interessant ist übrigens, dass Gabe bei den Kosten für reines Streamen vom PC zum TV von Kosten von 100$ bis sogar 0$ ausgeht......... 

Edit2: Holy shit, man muss den Mann einfach lieben. Die PC Gaming Community kann sich froh schätzen, dass jemand wie Gabe dem PC die Treue hält. Was der Mann da sagt (hier und an anderer Stelle) ist nicht einfach nur so ein Gelaber sondern wohlüberlegt und fundiert. Was Gabe sagt, ist morgen vielleicht oder wahrscheinlich schon Realität...


----------



## Schlechtmacher (24. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Edit2: Holy shit, man muss den Mann einfach lieben.


 
Von wegen. Ich hoffe er folgt bald dem Beispiel eines anderen als Wohltäter getarnten Gauners, nämlich Steve Jobs. Eine Flasche Sekt ist noch übrig von damals...


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (24. September 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Von wegen. Ich hoffe er folgt bald dem Beispiel eines anderen als Wohltäter getarnten Gauners, nämlich Steve Jobs. Eine Flasche Sekt ist noch übrig von damals...


 
Was nützt er uns, wenn er sich die Radieschen von unten ansieht?


----------



## Schlechtmacher (24. September 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Was nützt er uns, wenn er sich die Radieschen von unten ansieht?


 
Er nützt uns nix, aber er SCHADET uns auch nicht mehr.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (25. September 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Er nützt uns nix, aber er SCHADET uns auch nicht mehr.


 
Och, da werden dann schon andere kommen und den Weg weiterbestreiten. Im Moment erkenne ich nichts Negatives an SteamOS und Gabes Visionen.
Hier wird wenigstens versucht, den PC-Markt wieder attraktiver zu gestalten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. September 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Von wegen. Ich hoffe er folgt bald dem Beispiel eines anderen als Wohltäter getarnten Gauners, nämlich Steve Jobs. Eine Flasche Sekt ist noch übrig von damals...


 
Du wünscht jemandem den Tod, weil er andere Ansichten hat?  So was würde ich nicht mal meinem größten Feind wünschen.


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Von wegen. Ich hoffe er folgt bald dem Beispiel eines anderen als Wohltäter getarnten Gauners, nämlich Steve Jobs. Eine Flasche Sekt ist noch übrig von damals...


 Man wünscht anderen Leuten nicht den Tod, du Ars...... 

Aber mit einem Prinzipienreiter wie dir zu reden ist in etwa so als würde ich mit einem Baum diskutieren. Du siehst nur DRM DRM DRM DRM DRM DRM und darüber vergisst du völlig, worum es wirklich geht, nämlich einfach nur um gute Spiele und letztlich Entertainment. Und dass diese heutzutage immer noch auf dem PC zu genießen sind und das in nie dagewesem Komfort (man muss dafür nicht mal das Haus verlassen), das verdanken wir Steam und Gabe Newell....

Manche Leute sehen eben immer nur das Negative und reiben sich daran auf, anstatt sich des Lebens zu erfreuen. Das ist echt traurig. So etwas nenne ich einen ewig Gestrigen bzw. einen Nostalgiker, der die Vergangenheit verklärt und sich Details schön redet, nur um sich über gegenwärtige Diskrepanzen (so klein die auch sein mögen) mokieren zu können....

Und wenn du den aktuellen Zustand auf dem PC Spielemarkt so scheiße findest, steht es dir offen, zu den Konsolen abzuwandern. Noch mehr Nörgler und Schwarzseher brauchen wir eh nicht.....


----------



## Schlechtmacher (25. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Und wenn du den aktuellen Zustand auf dem PC Spielemarkt so scheiße findest, steht es dir offen, zu den Konsolen abzuwandern. Noch mehr Nörgler und Schwarzseher brauchen wir eh nicht.....


 
Hilft ja nix, da hält inzwischen doch auch DRM Einzug. Zudem bin ich nicht gegen jede Art von DRM. Nur gegen solchen bei dem man seine rechtmäßig erworbenen Spiele direkt nach der Installation wegenommen bekommt und dann nur noch spielen kann, solange der dicke Gabe es einem gönnt, bzw. seine Server erreichbar sind.


----------



## doomkeeper (25. September 2013)

So fängt der Stein etwa langsam an zu rollen? 

Nvidia öffnet Teile der GPU-Dokumentation - Pro-Linux


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Hilft ja nix, da hält inzwischen doch auch DRM Einzug. Zudem bin ich nicht gegen jede Art von DRM. Nur gegen solchen bei dem man seine rechtmäßig erworbenen Spiele direkt nach der Installation wegenommen bekommt und dann nur noch spielen kann, solange der dicke Gabe es einem gönnt, bzw. seine Server erreichbar sind.


 Oje....

Dir ist schon klar, dass man fast alle Spiele auf Steam OFFLINE spielen kann und es völlig egal ist, ob die Steamserver gerade funktionieren oder nicht?

Übrigens hat Steam schon lange angekündigt, dass die Spiele alle von Steam losgelöst werden, wenn Steam mal pleite gehen sollte. Aber spinne du nur weiter deine Verschwörungstheorien und bade dich im Selbstmitleid, dass du deine 20€ Spiele, die du schon viele Stunden gespielt hast, evlt. in 10 Jahren nicht mehr spielen kannst im worst case. Bestimmt jammerst du nach einem Kinobesuch auch monatelang rum, dass deine 10€ jetzt für immer weg sind....

Ich bin diesen ganzen Mist langsam leid, sorry. Dieses ganze "Spiele müssen mein Eigentum sein, weil Eigentum und Besitz einfach geil sind und weil es einfach schon immer so war" Denke geht mir gewaltig auf den Sack, weil sie so furchtbar engstirnig und so vollkommen überflüssig ist. Genieße doch einfach die Spiele, wenn du sie dir kaufst. Reicht es etwa nicht, wenn du für deine 10 oder 20 oder 30€ 50, 100 oder 200 oder 300 Stunden Spaß hattest? Musst du unbedingt eine endlose Spielegarantie haben für deine tierisch wertvollen 20€? Ich verstehe es einfach nicht, wie man sich so über ein Geschäftsmodell aufregen kann, dass man anderen, die so viel für die Branche in vielerlei Hinsicht getan haben, den Tod wünscht. Sowas geht mir echt gegen den Strich. Das finde ich ehrlich gesagt zum Kotzen...


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> So fängt der Stein etwa langsam an zu rollen?
> 
> Nvidia öffnet Teile der GPU-Dokumentation - Pro-Linux


 Naja, ich gehe eh davon aus, dass Steam nicht ohne die Unterstützung zumindest eines CPU und eines GPU Anbieters SteamOS aufziehen wird. Abwarten....


----------



## doomkeeper (25. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Naja, ich gehe eh davon aus, dass Steam nicht ohne die Unterstützung zumindest eines CPU und eines GPU Anbieters SteamOS aufziehen wird. Abwarten....


 
Das ist sowieso selbstverständlich... Mir gehts hier nur um die Tatsache dass es zeitgleich mit der Ankündigung der SteamOS
passiert 

Wenn Valve intern es geschafft hat L4D2 auf Linux schneller zum laufen zu kriegen dann gab es bestimmt nicht nur
eine Versammlung bestimmter Leute um die Vorteile dieses Systems zu teilen.
Dass Nvidia & Co. daran mitarbeiten müssen ist vollkommen selbstverständlich sonst würden sie nicht sowas ankündigen.

Ich bin immer noch ganz aufgeregt was Valve mit der Aussage meint "Über 100 AAA Spiele nativ in Entwicklung"
AAA Spiele sind für mich in erster Linie keine 08/15 Indies sondern wirklich Games wie Skyrim, Witcher, Arma, Doom und vll noch Minecraft.

Man stelle sich nur vor wenn aktuelle Hardware wirklich um 20% schneller laufen würde als sie es bei Windows tut 
Das wäre ein gewaltiger Sprung und für mich Grund genug um SteamOS auszuprobieren 

Edit.
Generell hab ich in den letzten Tagen mitbekommen dass Valve anscheinend momentan mit Nvidia
ziemlich dicke sein soll.
Auch hat Valve angeblich für Tools gesorgt um Spiele einfach auf Linux zu portieren.


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Das ist sowieso selbstverständlich... Mir gehts hier nur um die Tatsache dass es zeitgleich mit der Ankündigung der SteamOS
> passiert
> 
> Wenn Valve intern es geschafft hat L4D2 auf Linux schneller zum laufen zu kriegen dann gab es bestimmt nicht nur
> ...


 
Ich frage mich ja auch, ob die Screenshots auf der SteamOS Seite zufällig gewählt sind. Bei der üblichen Akribie von Steam/Valve kann ich mir das eigentlich nicht vorstellen. Im Umkehrschluss würde das ja heißen, dass Metro Last Light, Rome 2 Total War, Europa Universalis IV, Trine 2 und der Fußball Manager 2013 schon auf SteamOS geportet sind....das wäre zumindest ein vielversprechender Anfang....

Und wie gesagt, Witcher 3 ist sehr wahrscheinlich, da Witcher 1+2 auch auf Mac erschienen sind.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doomkeeper (25. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja auch, ob die Screenshots auf der SteamOS Seite zufällig gewählt sind. Bei der üblichen Akribie von Steam/Valve kann ich mir das eigentlich nicht vorstellen. Im Umkehrschluss würde das ja heißen, dass Metro Last Light, Rome 2 Total War, Europa Universalis IV, Trine 2 und der Fußball Manager 2013 schon auf SteamOS geportet sind....das wäre zumindest ein vielversprechender Anfang....
> 
> Und wie gesagt, Witcher 3 ist sehr wahrscheinlich, da Witcher 1+2 auch auf Mac erschienen sind....
> 
> ...


 
Haha genau das gleiche hab ich mir auch schon gedacht als ich deren Bilder genauer angeschaut habe 

Gut aufgepasst 
Für mich steht schon jetzt fest.

2014 steht ganz klar im Zeichen von Valve. Die werden bis Ende 2014 ne handvoll Granaten
unter die Leute jagen und die Branche dementsprechend wieder gewaltig durchmischen.


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

OMG, ich habe gerade eine wilde Theorie gehört, dass das O+O der dritten Ankündigung für Oculus Rift stehen könnte (zwei Augen)....

Das wäre natürlich saugeil, wenn eine Steambox gleich mit einer Rift geliefert würde (das würde doch auch zu Oculus Traum von einer "freien Rift" bzw. alternativen Distributionskanälen für die Rift passen).....


----------



## MisterSmith (25. September 2013)

Den absolut widerwärtigen Kommentar von Schlechtmacher bezüglich Steve Jobs habe ich gemeldet.


----------



## doomkeeper (25. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> OMG, ich habe gerade eine wilde Theorie gehört, dass das O+O der dritten Ankündigung für Oculus Rift stehen könnte (zwei Augen)....
> 
> Das wäre natürlich saugeil, wenn eine Steambox gleich mit einer Rift geliefert würde (das würde doch auch zu Oculus Traum von einer "freien Rift" bzw. alternativen Distributionskanälen für die Rift passen).....


 
Nur leider wird Oculus Rift nicht von Valve entwickelt und sie haben keinerlei Einfluss darauf wie weit 
das Oculus Team mit dem Projekt voran gekommen ist   Aber ich verstehe worauf du hinaus willst.

Ich halte das dritte Symbol nachwievor für den Controller bzw. mehrere Controller.

Es gab 3 Dinge die ich von Valve erwartet hab und das war die OS, die "Konsole" und der Controller 
Oculus Rift wäre nix "neues" und "großartiges" in dem Sinne mehr 

Aber wenn sie SteamOS / Big Picture oder was auch immer mit Virtual Reality verschmelzen lassen *dann* wäre das der Hammer!

Ich möchte ein komplettes Virtual Reality UI wenn ich meine Rift anschließe und der Controller soll auch etwas besonderes sein
und sich von bisherigen Gamepads unterscheiden.

Mal sehen was heute Abend auf uns zukommt


----------



## Bonkic (25. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gPwCU0zEHCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Chemenu (25. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> So fängt der Stein etwa langsam an zu rollen?
> 
> Nvidia öffnet Teile der GPU-Dokumentation - Pro-Linux


 Ich hoffe das Creative nachzieht. Die aktuellen Soundkarten funktionieren unter Linux überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (25. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Übrigens hat Steam schon lange angekündigt, dass die Spiele alle von Steam losgelöst werden, wenn Steam mal pleite gehen sollte.


Und Norbert Blühm hat schon vor Jahren angekündigt, dass die Renten sicher sind. In beiden Fällen weiß jeder, der für 5 Cent nachdenkt, dass es reine Schutzbehauptungen sind. Wer ersetzt mir denn meinen Schaden, wenn Steam pleite ist und der Wunderpatch nicht ausgeliefert wird? Valve schon mal nicht, da pleite.



MisterSmith schrieb:


> Den absolut widerwärtigen Kommentar von Schlechtmacher bezüglich Steve Jobs habe ich gemeldet.


Es ist in diesem Land nicht verboten jemanden zu hassen. Wenn du dich moralisch überlegen fühlen willst, such dir doch einen Job bei den Grünen, die haben wieder viele freie Stellen.


----------



## doomkeeper (25. September 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Creative nachzieht. Die aktuellen Soundkarten funktionieren unter Linux überhaupt nicht.


 
Das hoffe ich auch 

Naja selbst unter Windows gibts oft keinen Hardwaresound bei Spielen mehr... Sogar ältere Spiele die zu XP Zeiten entwickelt wurden
haben besseren Hardware Sound als großteil der aktuellen Games. 

Ich mache mir aber eigentlich keine Sorgen um SteamOS. Wenn bekannte Unternehmen (angeblich) schon mit an Bord sind
dauerts nicht lange bis wirklich fast jeder SteamOS supporten wird.

Ich denke dass viele Unternehmen schon lange etwas neues probieren möchten und nicht nur von Microsoft abhängig sein wollen.
Gerade Soundhersteller sind bestimmt seit Jahren wegen der Situation angepisst


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Und Norbert Blühm hat schon vor Jahren angekündigt, dass die Renten sicher sind. In beiden Fällen weiß jeder, der für 5 Cent nachdenkt, dass es reine Schutzbehauptungen sind. Wer ersetzt mir denn meinen Schaden, wenn Steam pleite ist und der Wunderpatch nicht ausgeliefert wird? Valve schon mal nicht, da pleite.


Welchen Schaden? Sorry, aber selbst wenn Steam pleite geht, hast du keinen Schaden, weil du die Spiele nicht besitzt, so wie du es gerne hättest. Aber was solls, du wirst es eh nie einsehen....


----------



## MisterSmith (25. September 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Es ist in diesem Land nicht verboten jemanden zu hassen.


Das hier ist nicht ein Land sondern die Webseite von PC Games und nach meinem Verständnis war das eine Obszönität welche laut den Foren-Regeln nicht erwünscht ist.


> - Beleidigungen, übertriebener Spam, Thread-Hijacking und *Obszönität jeglicher Art* werden nicht geduldet und entsprechend gelöscht.





> Wenn du dich moralisch überlegen fühlen willst,...


Ich wäre ein armes Würstchen, wenn ich mich deshalb oder auch sonst wie moralisch überlegen fühlen würde. 

Sich an einer tödlich verlaufenden und vermutlich qualvollen Krebserkrankung bei einer anderen Person zu erfreuen oder sich darüber lustig zu machen ist auch keine moralische Frage, weil sich diese für niemanden der halbwegs bei Verstand ist überhaupt erst stellen würde.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (25. September 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Das hier ist nicht ein Land sondern die Webseite von PC Games und nach meinem Verständnis war das eine Obszönität welche laut den Foren-Regeln nicht erwünscht ist.


Nach meinem Verständnis war das freie Meinungsäußerung. Ich habe schließlich niemanden beleidigt oder ähnliches. Wenn bestimmte Kommentatoren behaupten, man müsse den dicken Gabe einfach lieben, werde ich dem ja wohl noch widersprechen dürfen.




MisterSmith schrieb:


> Sich an einer tödlich verlaufenden und vermutlich qualvollen Krebserkrankung bei einer anderen Person zu erfreuen oder sich darüber lustig zu machen ist auch keine moralische Frage, weil sich diese für niemanden der halbwegs bei Verstand ist überhaupt erst stellen würde.



Ich erfreue mich nicht an irgendwelchen Leiden, ich bin nur froh, um jeden Feind der Freiheit, den es weniger auf der Welt gibt.


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Ich erfreue mich nicht an irgendwelchen Leiden, ich bin nur froh, um jeden *Feind der Freiheit*, den es weniger auf der Welt gibt.


 
Meine Güte, dir geht es echt einfach viel zu gut, wenn du solche lächerlichen Aussagen machst. Steve Jobs und Gabe Newell als "Feinde der Freiheit" zu bezeichnen, die beide am besten tot wären, ist nicht nur geschmacklos, sondern auch noch völlig hirnrissig....

Damit hat sich die Diskussion mit dir auch erschöpft, hier wird Ignorieren einen besseren Zweck erfüllen.


----------



## diethelm (25. September 2013)

Das Thema Steve Jobs† hilft den nachfolgenden Tread-Lesern kein bisschen. Also bitte unterlasst es. Danke 

Gruss

PS: Geht nicht immer auf die Mac-Hater ein, seihen ihre Zeilen noch so Menschenverachtend geschrieben. Einfach den entsprechenden Post Melden und gut ist.


----------



## Enisra (25. September 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich auch
> 
> Naja selbst unter Windows gibts oft keinen Hardwaresound bei Spielen mehr... Sogar ältere Spiele die zu XP Zeiten entwickelt wurden
> haben besseren Hardware Sound als großteil der aktuellen Games.



tja, das ist der Große Vorteil von Win8, da geht es wieder 



Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Es ist in diesem Land nicht verboten jemanden zu hassen. Wenn du dich moralisch überlegen fühlen willst, such dir doch einen Job bei den Grünen, die haben wieder viele freie Stellen.


 
Now you have jumped the Shark
Mal abgesehen davon das es zwar nicht ansich verboten ist, aber man dies durchaus als "Verboten" ansehen kann wenn man dieses in deiner Form nach außen trägt


----------



## diethelm (25. September 2013)

Neu Theorie von mir zum letzten Kreis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht man davon aus dass das erste "O" für das Steam OS steht, kann es sein dass das zweite "O" auch ein OS symbolisiert. Welches kann man natürlich nicht sagen. Eine Theorie ist dass wenn man das "+" als Sender oder Kommunikation/Symbiose ansieht, dann harmonieren zwei Dinge. Nehmen wir an dass das zweite O auch Steam OS wäre, könnte das heissen dass die Beiden zB. das angekündigte Gameplastreaming von Haus aus können. Das erste O wäre demnach die am TV angeschlossene Steam Box, das zweit der Gamer PC. Ich denke daher dass Valve ein Tool in Steam, Steam OS und der Steam Box integriert hat, welche genau dies erledigt. Die Kommunikation erfolgt über das Netzerk. Welches Netzwerk dabe verwendet wird ist egal. Hauptsache es ist genug schnell.

Damit bräuchte Valve keine zusätzlichen Hardware nebst der Steambox zu entwickeln und somit den geringsten Aufwand. Es läge am Endverbraucher zu schauen, dass wenn er diese Funktion nutzen möchte, auch selbst die Umgebung dafür geschaffen hat. Sie hätten so zumindest die Grundlage bereit gestellt, der Rest liegt beim User selbst. Sie würden so auch ohne grossen Aufwand in ein paar Monaten feststellen, ob die Nachfrage der PC-Benutz nach TV-Gaming wirklich so gross ist. Aus meiner Sicht ein Kluger Schachzug. Sie könnten dann immer noch an einem Hardware-Stick welcher zB. WHDI benutzt auf den Markt werfen.

Was meint Ihr?

Gruss


----------



## doomkeeper (25. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> tja, das ist der Große Vorteil von Win8, da geht es wieder


 
Sie haben es zumindest als + Punkt wieder aufgeführt, korrekt. 
Der Sound ist aber geblieben komischerweise   

Linux kann aber direkter auf hardware zugreiffen. 
Ergo: besser und wird nicht durch jemanden manipuliert.


----------



## diethelm (25. September 2013)

OmG, noch knapp eine Stunde bis zum zweiten Symbol 
...so spannend, ich rutsche schon hin und her auf meinem Sessel


----------



## diethelm (25. September 2013)

Tadtaa... die Steambox  ...sowas von vorsehbar


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

So, es ist soweit. DIE Steamboxen ("machines") sind angekündigt.

Aber wissen tut man eigentlich noch gar nichts, außer dass es sie geben wird, dass es eine auf 300 Geräte limitierte Beta mit Prototypen in 2013  geben wird und dass verschiedene Hersteller beteiligt sind....

Was bekannt ist:

-SteamOS vorinstalliert
-man kann HW tauschen (modularer Aufbau)
-man kann SW tauschen/installieren (damit auch Origin, Uplay und co)
-man kann ein anderes OS installieren



> *Was sind die Spezifikationen des Valve-Prototyps?*
> Wir werden Ihnen hierzu bald weitere  Informationen geben. Es werden wie gesagt mehrere Steam-Systeme mit  unterschiedlichsten Spezifikationen, Kosten und Leistungen zur Auswahl  stehen.
> 
> *Kann ich dieses System hacken? Eine anderes  Betriebssystem benutzen? Hardware austauschen? Eigene Software  installieren? Damit einen Roboter basteln?*
> ...


----------



## diethelm (25. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> -man kann SW tauschen/installieren (damit auch Origin, Uplay und co)


Bist Du sicher? Das hab ich irgend wie nicht mitgekriegt dass dies Clientübergeifend funktionieren soll. Dann würde dies Origin und Uplay irgend wie ja überflüssig machen, im positiven Sinn


----------



## Jedi-Joker (25. September 2013)

diethelm schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher? Das hab ich irgend wie nicht mitgekriegt dass dies Clientübergeifend funktionieren soll. Dann würde dies Origin und Uplay irgend wie ja überflüssig machen, im positiven Sinn


 

Es wird eher so gemeint, dass man auf dem SteamOS auch diese Software installieren kann. Ob das Sinn macht oder nicht, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

diethelm schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher? Das hab ich irgend wie nicht mitgekriegt dass dies Clientübergeifend funktionieren soll. Dann würde dies Origin und Uplay irgend wie ja überflüssig machen, im positiven Sinn


 Wenn du streamen willst, ja, Wenn die Steambox aber dein einziger "PC" im Haus ist, müsstet du ja auch Origin darauf installieren können, um z.B. EA Spiele spielen zu können. Diese Möglichkeit ist für mich jetzt eindeutig bestätigt. 

Das entsprechende Zitat von der Webseite ist das in meinem Post oben in der Mitte. 



> *Kann ich dieses System hacken? Eine anderes  Betriebssystem  benutzen? Hardware austauschen? Eigene Software  installieren? Damit  einen Roboter basteln?*
> Aber sicher.


----------



## Corlagon (25. September 2013)

gabe newell ist in erster linie ein knallharter geschäftsmann und mit sicherheit kein wohltäter. er gehört nicht durch zufall mit einem geschätzten vermögen von circa 1.500.000.000 USD zu den 1.000 reichsten menschen der welt. der mann ist kein altruist, sondern strebt mit seinen projekten finanziellen profit an. meiner meinung nach ist das zwar ein absolut legetimes ziel aber "liebe" ist deswegen nich unbedingt eines der ersten 1.000 wörter, die mir in den sinn kommen, wenn ich an herrn newell denke. er weiß was er will, soviel steht fest (geld).

mir ist bis heute schleierhaft, aus welchem grund so viele pc-spieler meinen, steam gegen kritiker verteidigen zu müssen. von dem programm profitiert in erster linie valve, gefolgt von publishern und spiele-herstellern. erst an letzter stelle kommen die eigentlichen kunden.

unumschtritten analysiert es das spielverhalten und räumt sich in den agb auch sonst weitreichende befugnisse ein, die unsere privatsphäre zumindest beeinträchigen. es ist davon auszugehen, dass diese auch umgesetzt werden. falls nicht, ist steam besten falls als "untransparent" anzusehen. ein ungutes gefühl ist gerade in anbetracht der nsa/gchq-affäre nicht unberechtigt, schließlich ist auch die valve corporation ein us-amerikanisches unternehmen.

ich, als steam-kritiker, sehe mich weder als "ewig gestrigen" noch als "nostalgiker", sondern eher als prinzipientreuen realisten. sich ohne not (oder gegenwert) einem zwang zu beugen, empfinde ich - um es diplomatisch auszudrücken - als unüberlegt.

die zusage valves, im falle einer insolvenz (oder ähnlichem), dem spieler eine möglichkeit zu bieten, weiterhin auf "seine" spiele zugreifen zu lassen, kann man getrost als wertlos einstufen. das ist alles aber mit sicherheit kein verbindlicher vertrag.


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

Corlagon schrieb:


> gabe newell ist in erster linie ein knallharter geschäftsmann und mit sicherheit kein wohltäter. er gehört nicht durch zufall mit einem geschätzten vermögen von circa 1.500.000.000 USD zu den 1.000 reichsten menschen der welt. der mann ist kein altruist, sondern strebt mit seinen projekten finanziellen profit an. meiner meinung nach ist das zwar ein absolut legetimes ziel aber "liebe" ist deswegen nich unbedingt eines der ersten 1.000 wörter, die mir in den sinn kommen, wenn ich an herrn newell denke. er weiß was er will, soviel steht fest (geld).
> 
> mir ist bis heute schleierhaft, aus welchem grund so viele pc-spieler meinen, steam gegen kritiker verteidigen zu müssen. von dem programm profitiert in erster linie valve, gefolgt von publishern und spiele-herstellern. erst an letzter stelle kommen die eigentlichen kunden.
> 
> ...


 Du hast nur etwas übersehen - es gibt keinen Zwang. Wenn dir Steam nicht gefällt, dann nutze es einfach nicht. Valve zwingt keinen Publisher, Steam zu nutzen. Wenn du also Spiele zocken willst, die nur auf Steam laufen, dir das Programm und die Bedingungen aber nicht passen, dann steht es dir frei, dich beim entsprechenden Publisher zu beschweren und auf eine Non-Steam Lösung zu dringen. Viel Erfolg dabei.....


----------



## diethelm (25. September 2013)

Corlagon hat Recht... wäre ich ein solcher Mensch wie Du würde ich mich aus dieser Welt besser zurückziehen. Nicht nur dass Du nicht den Mumm hast Deine eigene Fresse als Profilbild zu verwenden, nein es muss auch noch ein weiterer Sinnloses und nicht Themabasierender Beitrag von Dir sein. Gott im Himmel, gibt es eigentlich noch normale Leute auf dieser Welt?

Zu den anderen Beiträge, danke, so macht es Sinn. 

EDIT: So und jetzt wende ich mich wieder Tomb Raider: Underworld zu welches ich dank Steam in der "Collection Edition" (alle je erschienen TR-Titel) für gerade mal knapp 17 Euronen dank Steam %-Angebote ersteigert hatte und BigPicture-Modus mit Controller... widmen.


----------



## Corlagon (25. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Du hast nur etwas übersehen - es gibt keinen Zwang.



theoretisch gesehen hast du in dieser hinsicht recht aber praktisch setzen heutzutage so ziemlich alle pc-spiele steam oder ähnliches vorraus. de facto werde ich also gezwungen, sofern ich nicht auf die ausübung meines hobbys verzichten möchte.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (25. September 2013)

Hat jemand auch einen Umriss eines Charakters/Logo bei dem lilalen Planet auf der "Living Room"-Seite bemerkt?


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

Corlagon schrieb:


> theoretisch gesehen hast du in dieser hinsicht recht aber praktisch setzen heutzutage so ziemlich alle pc-spiele steam oder ähnliches vorraus. de facto werde ich also gezwungen, sofern ich nicht auf die ausübung meines hobbys verzichten möchte.


 Du kannst alte Spiele oder Indies spielen...

Wenn du neue Spiele auf PC zocken willst, dann musst du Steam und Co. einfach akzeptieren, weil viele Spiele nicht mehr anders angeboten werden. Das ist aber kein Zwang, das ist einfach eine Gegebenheit des Marktes. Entweder man passt sich an, oder man muss sich in der Tat ein neues Hobby suchen.....


----------



## Corlagon (25. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Du kannst alte Spiele oder Indies spielen...



das mache ich natürlich ... zumindest bis wasteland 2, project eternity und star citizen erscheinen werden 



LordCrash schrieb:


> Wenn du neue Spiele auf PC zocken willst, dann musst du Steam und Co. einfach akzeptieren, weil viele Spiele nicht mehr anders angeboten werden. Das ist aber kein Zwang, das ist einfach eine Gegebenheit des Marktes. Entweder man passt sich an, oder man muss sich in der Tat ein neues Hobby suchen.....



mal abwarten. auch diese durststrecke wird vorüber gehen.


----------



## HMCpretender (25. September 2013)

Corlagon schrieb:


> theoretisch gesehen hast du in dieser hinsicht recht aber praktisch setzen heutzutage so ziemlich alle pc-spiele steam oder ähnliches vorraus. de facto werde ich also gezwungen, sofern ich nicht auf die ausübung meines hobbys verzichten möchte.


 
Ich übe mein Hobby intensiv aus, obwohl ich nach sehr schlechten Erfahrungen vollkommen auf Steam verzichte. Es nervt aber eben schon ständig schauen zu müssen, ob und welchen DRM ein Spiel an Bord hat. Wenn man nur das einzelne Spiel betrachtet ist es meistens eben schon ein Zwang.


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Ich übe mein Hobby intensiv aus, obwohl ich nach sehr schlechten Erfahrungen vollkommen auf Steam verzichte. Es nervt aber eben schon ständig schauen zu müssen, ob und welchen DRM ein Spiel an Bord hat. Wenn man nur das einzelne Spiel betrachtet ist es meistens eben schon ein Zwang.


Oh, ihr armen, armen Leute, ich hab ja echt mega Mitleid....


----------



## HMCpretender (25. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Oh, ihr armen, armen Leute, ich hab ja echt mega Mitleid....


 
Leid tun mir ja eher die Leute, die alles konsumieren, was man ihnen vorsetzt. Bei dem Überangebot an Spielen, kann man ruhig ein bisschen wählerisch sein.


----------



## LordCrash (25. September 2013)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Leid tun mir ja eher die Leute, die alles konsumieren, was man ihnen vorsetzt. Bei dem Überangebot an Spielen, kann man ruhig ein bisschen wählerisch sein.


 Oh, ich bin wählerisch. Nur suche ich mir mein Entertainment nach Spaß aus und nicht nach vorgeschobenen Prinzipien.....


----------



## HMCpretender (25. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Nur suche ich mir mein Entertainment nach Spaß aus und nicht nach vorgeschobenen Prinzipien.....


 Tue ich auch. Ich habe im Selbstversuch festgestellt, dass mir Steam den Spaß verdirbt. Das liegt zum Teil an meiner langsamen Internetverbindung, zum Teil aber auch daran, dass ich es entwürdigend finde, auf Gedeih und Verderb dieser Firma ausgeliefert zu sein, obwohl ich mein Spiel nicht einmal dort gekauft habe. Ich habe mehr Spaß mit einem Spiel, bei dem ich mir um sowas keine Gedanken machen muss.


----------



## diethelm (25. September 2013)

Leute, leute, leute... welches alte CD/DVD-Spiel läuft noch, nach all den Jahren, auf Eurem "High-End" Computer, ohne dass ihr DOS oder Win X.x über VM-Workstation oder ähnlichem, installieren müsst? Keines... und Eure Disks, wow wie fortschrittlich werden auch nur erkannt weil es noch immer Laufwerkshersteller gibt. Mit Steam aber ist die Installation in der Regel mit zwei Klicks erledigt. Auch nach Jahren...

Überlegt mal dies... bevor ihr Euch ein PS3, Xbox 360 oder NextGen bzw. PC-Spiel auf einer Disk kauft.


----------



## MisterSmith (25. September 2013)

diethelm schrieb:


> Leute, leute, leute... welches alte CD/DVD-Spiel läuft noch, nach all den Jahren, auf Eurem "High-End" Computer, ohne dass ihr DOS oder Win X.x über VM-Workstation oder ähnlichem, installieren müsst? Keines...


So umständlich mache ich es mir sicher nicht:


> "C:\Programme\D-Fend Reloaded"


D-Fend Reloaded - Download - CHIP Online

Viele ältere Spiele sind später auch auf CD-ROM erschienen beispielsweise auf einer Kompilation.
Amazon.com: Police Quest Collection: Video Games


----------



## diethelm (25. September 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> So umständlich mache ich es mir sicher nicht:
> 
> D-Fend Reloaded - Download - CHIP Online
> 
> ...


 
Sehr schön, Du nennst hier ein Software bzw. Hersteller der es genau wie vielie Jahre gibt? Mit welchem man genau was machen kann? Sorry, rein die Installation dieser Software braucht schon mehr Klicks als ich mit Steam... und wie Sinnvoll es sein muss ein Noname-Entwickler zu unterstützen? ...ich lass das mal so im Raum stehen


----------



## HMCpretender (25. September 2013)

diethelm schrieb:


> Leute, leute, leute... welches alte CD/DVD-Spiel läuft noch, nach all den Jahren, auf Eurem "High-End" Computer, ohne dass ihr DOS oder Win X.x über VM-Workstation oder ähnlichem, installieren müsst? Keines... und Eure Disks, wow wie fortschrittlich werden auch nur erkannt weil es noch immer Laufwerkshersteller gibt. Mit Steam aber ist die Installation in der Regel mit zwei Klicks erledigt. Auch nach Jahren...


 
Discs haben gegenüber Digitaler Distribution Vor- und Nachteile aber das kann man nicht an Steam festmachen. GOG leistet auch all das, was du oben aufzählst aber ohne die entsprechenden Nachteile. Da macht das Einkaufen dementsprechend auch Spaß.


----------



## MisterSmith (25. September 2013)

diethelm schrieb:


> Sehr schön, Du nennst hier ein Software bzw. Hersteller der es genau wie vielie Jahre gibt?


Die Software ist Open Source, ich lass das mal so im Raum stehen. 


> Mit welchem man genau was machen kann?


Steht doch auf der Downloadseite von CHIP genau beschrieben. 


> Sorry, rein die Installation dieser Software braucht schon mehr Klicks als ich mit Steam...


Ach, und Steam hat sich bei dir von alleine installiert oder wie? 


> und wie Sinnvoll es sein muss ein Noname-Entwickler zu unterstützen? ...


Wie meinen?


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Discs haben gegenüber Digitaler Distribution Vor- und Nachteile aber das kann man nicht an Steam festmachen. GOG leistet auch all das, was du oben aufzählst aber ohne die entsprechenden Nachteile. Da macht das Einkaufen dementsprechend auch Spaß.


 Was soll denn an GoG so viel besser sein als an Steam?

Bei Steam hab ich noch den Workshop für Mods, ich hab Auto-Patches, ich hab eine integrierte Community, ich hab ein funktionierendes Match-Making (Steamworks), ich kann meine Spielzeit racken lassen, ich hab Statistiken, Achievements usw usw usw

Wie hat es Ken Levine heute gesagt? Steam bietet so viele Features und alles, was man dafür in Kauf nehmen muss, ist ein klein wenig DRM. Und so ist es auch. Diese elendige Kritik an Steam steht einfach in keinem Verhältnis zu dem, was man als User an Komfort, Bequemlichkeit und Features geboten bekommt. GoG kann da nicht mithalten. Das ist einfach nur ein Shop, mehr nicht, so gerne ich da selbst ältere Spiele einkaufe, die es sonst nirgendwo mehr gibt....


----------



## MisterSmith (26. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Bei Steam hab ich noch den Workshop für Mods, ich hab Auto-Patches, ich hab eine integrierte Community, ich hab ein funktionierendes Match-Making (Steamworks), ich kann meine Spielzeit racken lassen, ich hab Statistiken, Achievements usw usw usw


Dann dürfte das folgende Spiel was für dich sein. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fy1QSiOOXRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Mein Favorit:


> 049 Total Confusion
> Space bar has no purpose, dummy





> Wie hat es Ken Levine heute gesagt? Steam bietet so viele Features und alles, was man dafür in Kauf nehmen muss, ist ein klein wenig DRM.


Diese Meinung von ihm ist in etwa so objektiv, wie wenn man einen Physiker nach der Notwendigkeit von Atomkraftwerken befragt. 

Das wirklich einzig sinnvolle Feature von Steam ist in meinen Augen die Überprüfung der Installation auf Fehler. Dies hat aber Steam nicht exklusiv, sondern z. B. bei Fable 3 ist eine Überprüfung der Installation bereits integriert.


----------



## HMCpretender (26. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Was soll denn an GoG so viel besser sein als an Steam?
> 
> Bei Steam hab ich noch den Workshop für Mods, ich hab Auto-Patches, ich hab eine integrierte Community, ich hab ein funktionierendes Match-Making (Steamworks), ich kann meine Spielzeit racken lassen, ich hab Statistiken, Achievements usw usw usw


 Was sollen denn das für Features sein? Autopatches? Verzichte ich gern drauf, muss ich aufgrund meiner Internetverbindung eh abstellen und manuell machen, wenn ich gerade nichts anderes zu tun habe. Selbst wenn: gabs und gibt es auch ohne Steam. Für GOG ist das nicht wirklich interessant, da die meisten Sppiele fertig gepatcht heruntergeladen werden. Zu Statistiken und Achievements sage ich Mangels Relevanz mal nichts, das einzig wichtige wäre Matchmaking, aber eben nur für Multiplayerspiele. Auch dafür braucht es natürlich kein Steam, aber gerade für finanzschwache Entwickler kann es nützlich sein, kein eigenes derartiges System entwicklen zu müssen. Bezeichnenderweise war mein erstes und einziges Steam-Spiel ein Multiplayerspiel.

Zur eigentlichen Frage, was an GOG besser ist: Mit den Spielen, die ich dort kaufe, kann ich machen, was ich will. Ich brauche weder Drittanbietersoftware zum Herunterladen (heißt, ich kann es über einen Rechner an meinem Institut machen, auf dem ich nur User-Rechte habe, wo aber das Internet schneller ist), noch eine Onlineverbindung zur Installation. Ich kann sie immer noch ohne Abstriche nutzen, wenn es GOG mal nicht mehr geben sollte, wenn die plötzlich ihr Geschäftsmodell umstellen und ich aus Protest meinen Account lösche oder was auch immer.
Klar, ich könnte von den Spielen leicht mit STRG-C STRG-V illegale Kopien machen und auf dem Schulhof verteilen, aber GOG vertraut mir, darum respektiere ich sie. Außerdem sind die Preise günstig und es wird nicht Dollar 1:1 in Euro umgerechnet wiebei manch anderem Download-Schuppen. Sales gibts natürlich auch, wobei nur die ganz neuen Spiele mehr als 10 $ kosten.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Wie hat es Ken Levine heute gesagt? Steam bietet so viele Features und  alles, was man dafür in Kauf nehmen muss, ist ein klein wenig DRM


 Ich bin halt nicht der Typ, der für einen Gratis-Kugelschreiber und einen bunten Sticker bereitwillig seine Rechte abtritt...


----------



## Chemenu (26. September 2013)

Früher habe ich Steam auch als notwendiges Übel (wenn man HL² zocken wollte) betrachtet.
Mittlerweile bietet es aber so viel mehr dass ich es gerne benutze. Allein schon die Sales sind super, Schnäppchen kaufen ist manchmal das beste Spiel von allen. 

Der Offline Modus müsste aber definitv noch verbessert werden. Ich erwarte dass Steam automatisch im Offline Modus startet wenn die Steam Server mal nicht erreichbar/überlastet sein sollten. Derzeit kann man ja auf seine Spiele nicht zugreifen wenn man vorher online war und plötzlich z.B. Probleme mit der Internetverbindung hat.


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Was sollen denn das für Features sein? Autopatches? Verzichte ich gern drauf, muss ich aufgrund meiner Internetverbindung eh abstellen und manuell machen, wenn ich gerade nichts anderes zu tun habe. Selbst wenn: gabs und gibt es auch ohne Steam. Für GOG ist das nicht wirklich interessant, da die meisten Sppiele fertig gepatcht heruntergeladen werden. Zu Statistiken und Achievements sage ich Mangels Relevanz mal nichts, das einzig wichtige wäre Matchmaking, aber eben nur für Multiplayerspiele. Auch dafür braucht es natürlich kein Steam, aber gerade für finanzschwache Entwickler kann es nützlich sein, kein eigenes derartiges System entwicklen zu müssen. Bezeichnenderweise war mein erstes und einziges Steam-Spiel ein Multiplayerspiel.


Bei GoG sind die Spiele nur deshalb fertig gepatcht, weil sie alt sind. Wenn GoG immer mehr neue Spiele verkauft, wird das auch nicht mehr der Fall sein. Statistiken und Achievements mögen dir egal sein, aber für viele (wie z.B. auch für mich) stellen sie einen Mehrwert dar. Bezüglich Steamworks: es ist viel einfacher ein MP-Matchworking auf Basis von Steamworks zu entwickeln als auf eigene Faust, zumal für unerfahrenere Entwickler, da Steam viel Unterstützung und Standardschnittstellen anbietet und auch Server bereitstellen kann.



> Zur eigentlichen Frage, was an GOG besser ist: Mit den Spielen, die ich dort kaufe, kann ich machen, was ich will. Ich brauche weder Drittanbietersoftware zum Herunterladen (heißt, ich kann es über einen Rechner an meinem Institut machen, auf dem ich nur User-Rechte habe, wo aber das Internet schneller ist), noch eine Onlineverbindung zur Installation. Ich kann sie immer noch ohne Abstriche nutzen, wenn es GOG mal nicht mehr geben sollte, wenn die plötzlich ihr Geschäftsmodell umstellen und ich aus Protest meinen Account lösche oder was auch immer.


Was machst du denn so mit deinen Spielen, außer sie zu spielen? Also eigentlich haben Spiele nur den einen Zweck. Aber da du so innig in das napoelonische Besitztum versessen bist, ist dir das vlt noch gar nicht aufgefallen. 



> Klar, ich könnte von den Spielen leicht mit STRG-C STRG-V illegale Kopien machen und auf dem Schulhof verteilen, aber GOG vertraut mir, darum respektiere ich sie. Außerdem sind die Preise günstig und es wird nicht Dollar 1:1 in Euro umgerechnet wiebei manch anderem Download-Schuppen. Sales gibts natürlich auch, wobei nur die ganz neuen Spiele mehr als 10 $ kosten.


GoG vertraut dir, das mag sein. Aber es ist nicht Steam, die dir nicht vertrauen, es sind die Publisher. Steam bzw. Valve zwingt keinen Publisher zu irgendeiner Art von DRM, das liegt alleine in der Entscheidungsgewalt der Publisher. Es gab sogar schon Indiespiele, die Steam nur als Downloadplattform ganz ohne DRM genutzt haben. 
Bei den Preisen, da gebe ich dir recht. Aber auch das geht von den Publishern aus und nicht von Steam. Steam diktiert keine Preise, schon gar nicht für neue Spiele. GoG kann das nur machen, weil sie nur ältere Titel anbieten oder Indie-Spiele, wo in beiden Fällen der Pbulisher bzw. Entwickler kein Problem mehr hat mit der Aushebelung der regional unterschiedlichen Preise.
Übrigens ist das kein "Spielephänomen". Praktisch alle Konsumgüter kosten in verschiedenen Ländern unterschiedlich viel Geld, seien es jetzt Nahrungsmittel, Autos oder ein Kinobesuch. Aber bei Spielen soll das jetzt plötzlich ein besonders negativer Punkt sein?




> Ich bin halt nicht der Typ, der für einen Gratis-Kugelschreiber und einen bunten Sticker bereitwillig seine Rechte abtritt...


Blablabla.....

Wir reden hier nicht von Grundrechten oder sonst irgendeinem "wichtigen" Thema - wir sprechen davon, dass man für sein Geld bei einer Transaktion einen ordentlichen Gegenwert erhält. Wenn du ins Kino gehst, ist es scheinbar auch ok, dass du den Film für dein Geld nur einmal sehen kannst. Wenn du einen Film im Internet streamen lässt, ist es auch ok, wenn der Film nur eine Weile verfügbar ist. Für Musik gilt das gleiche. Aber bei Spielen muss man natürlich unbedingt das Spiel besitzen, weil Besitz nun mal so geil ist und weil es schon immer so war und weil man zu verbohrt ist, zu erkennen, dass man trotzdem für sein Geld einen ordentlichen Gegenwert bekommt, wie eben im Kino, auf einem Konzert oder bei was auch immer. Vlt kann ich das jeweilige Spiel in 10 oder 20 Jahren nicht mehr spielen, das mag schon sein. Aber was ist mit all den Jahren davor? Was ist mit dem direkten, unmittelbaren Entertainment. Die meisten Leute kaufen sich Spiele, weil sie sie jetzt gleich, direkt nach dem Kauf oder kurz danach zocken wollen. Vlt holen sie sie in ein paar Jahren auch noch mal raus um sie noch mal zu zocken, aber dann ist das Geld schon längst wieder "reingeholt". Und wenn Steam dann nicht mehr da ist, dann hole ich mir das gleiche Spiel eben nach 5 oder 10 Jahren noch mal auf GoG für 5€ oder so......aber nein, wer sein Recht auf Spielebesitz so einfach aufgibt, der ist natürlich ein Idiot und nimmt es leichtfertig hin, dass seine Spiele irgendwann vlt, VIELLEICHT nicht mehr da sein werden. Aber weißt du was: I don't fucking care. Mein Auto ist in 10 Jahren wahrscheinlich auch schon Schrott und dazu viele andere meiner Besitztümer. Aber Hauptsache ich kann in 10 Jahren noch meine 30€ Videospiele zocken, das ist natürlich die wichtigste Sache von allen....Sorry, aber das ist einfach so lächerlich, diese ganze Diskussion....


----------



## MisterSmith (26. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Was machst du denn so mit deinen Spielen, außer sie zu spielen? Also eigentlich haben Spiele nur den einen Zweck. Aber da du so innig in das napoelonische Besitztum versessen bist, ist dir das vlt noch gar nicht aufgefallen.


Hat doch HMCpretender beschrieben, man kann dadurch eine langsame Internetleitung oder welche die Probleme macht mit jeder anderen die schneller ist umgehen.


> (heißt, ich kann es über einen Rechner an meinem Institut machen, auf dem ich nur User-Rechte habe, wo aber das Internet schneller ist)


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Der Offline Modus müsste aber definitv noch verbessert werden. Ich erwarte dass Steam automatisch im Offline Modus startet wenn die Steam Server mal nicht erreichbar/überlastet sein sollten. Derzeit kann man ja auf seine Spiele nicht zugreifen wenn man vorher online war und plötzlich z.B. Probleme mit der Internetverbindung hat.


Da hast du absolut recht.


----------



## HMCpretender (26. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Übrigens ist das kein "Spielephänomen". Praktisch alle Konsumgüter kosten in verschiedenen Ländern unterschiedlich viel Geld, seien es jetzt Nahrungsmittel, Autos oder ein Kinobesuch. Aber bei Spielen soll das jetzt plötzlich ein besonders negativer Punkt sein?



Das liegt an unterschiedlichen Vertriebskosten, Steuersätzen etc. die fallen aber beim Downloand nicht an. Ja, ich finde schon, dass wenn ich ein Spiel in Polen (GOG) kaufe, dafür nicht mehr bezahlen sollte, nur weil ich es von einer deutschen IP aus mache. Hat etwas mit Fairness zu tun.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Wir reden hier nicht von Grundrechten oder sonst irgendeinem "wichtigen" Thema - wir sprechen davon, dass man für sein Geld bei einer Transaktion einen ordentlichen Gegenwert erhält.


Natürlich reden wir hier nicht von wichtigen Themen. Dies ist eine Seite über Computerspiele, die sind grundsätzlich nicht "wichtig".



LordCrash schrieb:


> Wenn du ins Kino gehst, ist es scheinbar auch ok, dass du den Film für dein Geld nur einmal sehen kannst. Wenn du einen Film im Internet streamen lässt, ist es auch ok, wenn der Film nur eine Weile verfügbar ist. Für Musik gilt das gleiche. Aber bei Spielen muss man natürlich unbedingt das Spiel besitzen, weil Besitz nun mal so geil ist und weil es schon immer so war und weil man zu verbohrt ist, zu erkennen, dass man trotzdem für sein Geld einen ordentlichen Gegenwert bekommt, wie eben im Kino, auf einem Konzert oder bei was auch immer.


 Im Kino kaufe ich nicht den Film, sondern zahle für die Vorführung, d.h. in erster Linie die Nutzung deren Infrastruktur (Saal, Sound-System etc.) Ich bin durchaus auch bereit, das gleiche mit Computerspielen zu machen, solange der Preis stimmt, aber in meiner Nähe gibt es keine Spielhalle 
Wenn ich aber den Kaufpreis entrichte, muss mir die Ware auch gehören, wie überall sonst im Leben. Ja, da bin ich altmodisch.


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Das liegt an unterschiedlichen Vertriebskosten, Steuersätzen etc. die fallen aber beim Downloand nicht an. Ja, ich finde schon, dass wenn ich ein Spiel in Polen (GOG) kaufe, dafür nicht mehr bezahlen sollte, nur weil ich es von einer deutschen IP aus mache. Hat etwas mit Fairness zu tun.


Nein, das nennt sich "Target Pricing". Schlags nach, wenn du mir nicht glaubst. 



> Natürlich reden wir hier nicht von wichtigen Themen. Dies ist eine Seite über Computerspiele, die sind grundsätzlich nicht "wichtig".


Du sagst es. Daher ist Prinzipienreiterei hier völlig fehl am Platz, ganz zu schweigen von so großen Begriffen wie "Freiheit"... 



> Im Kino kaufe ich nicht den Film, sondern zahle für die Vorführung, d.h. in erster Linie die Nutzung deren Infrastruktur (Saal, Sound-System etc.) Ich bin durchaus auch bereit, das gleiche mit Computerspielen zu machen, solange der Preis stimmt, aber in meiner Nähe gibt es keine Spielhalle
> Wenn ich aber den Kaufpreis entrichte, muss mir die Ware auch gehören, wie überall sonst im Leben. Ja, da bin ich altmodisch.


Aha. Wenn also Steam statt "kaufen" "leihen" auf den Button schreiben würde, dann wäre es ok für dich?

Weißt du, das hat mit altmodisch nichts zu tun, sondern das ist einfach nur verbohrt und unlogisch. Du würdest Geld dafür bezahlen, um ein Spiel in einer Spielhalle eine begrenzte Zeit spielen zu können, aber wenn man dir mehr Komfort zugesteht - dass du dafür nämlich nicht mal das Haus verlassen musst und das Spiel solange spielen kannst, wie du willst - dann ist das plötzlich eine unmögliche Sache bzw. etwas, was du nicht gut findest. Aha, sehr logisch.....

Btw: digitale Spiele sind keine "Ware". Und du kaufst auch keine Ware, du kaufst ein Nutzungsrecht. Löse dich einfach mal von dem Gedanken, dass du digitales Entertainment kaufen kannst wie eine Wurst im Supermarkt....Sieh es einfach als Leihgebühr ohne Rückgabedatum an....


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

Screenshot 1 ist bestätigt! 

http://forum.pcgames.de/report.php?p=9639854http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/09/26/p...aming-confirms-ck2-and-eu4-will-run-natively/


----------



## doomkeeper (26. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Screenshot 1 ist bestätigt!
> 
> Paradox: "SteamOS is a great thing for PC gaming," confirms CK2 and EU4 will run natively | News | PC Gamer


 
Also schon der zweite Entwickler der die Aussage bestätigt dass unter Linux / SteamOS
eine bessere Performance erzielt wird als mit der gleichen Hardware unter Windows 

Quelle PCGH. 


> Entwickler von Valve und Nvidia hätten lange daran gearbeitet, das  gemeinsame Ziel von SteamOS zu erreichen: eine offene Plattform für  Spiel-Erlebnisse mit "überlegener" Leistung und einer Grafik ohne  Abstriche auf einem großen Bildschirm. Dafür sind sogar einige  Nvidia-Entwickler direkt bei Valve tätig, die die Treiber für OpenGL  verbessern, die Leistung für Nvidia-Grafikchips und weniger Lag  optimieren und auch bei Spiele-Umsetzungen für SteamOS helfen.



Das ist wie Musik in meinen Ohren solch eine Zusammenarbeit


----------



## HMCpretender (26. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Du sagst es. Daher ist Prinzipienreiterei hier völlig fehl am Platz, ganz zu schweigen von so großen Begriffen wie "Freiheit"...



Gerade wenn es nicht um Leben und Tod geht, kann man sich Prinzipien leisten, finde ich. Computerspiele sind Freizeit, da brauche ich keine Kompromisse eingehen.


LordCrash schrieb:


> Aha. Wenn also Steam statt "kaufen" "leihen" auf den Button schreiben würde, dann wäre es ok für dich?


Das nicht (siehe oben), aber ich hätte zumindest nicht mehr den Eindruck, dass ich als Kunde über den Tisch gezogen werden soll. Wäre ein Schritt zu mehr Seriösität.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Weißt du, das hat mit altmodisch nichts zu tun, sondern das ist einfach nur verbohrt und unlogisch. Du würdest Geld dafür bezahlen, um ein Spiel in einer Spielhalle eine begrenzte Zeit spielen zu können, aber wenn man dir mehr Komfort zugesteht - dass du dafür nämlich nicht mal das Haus verlassen musst und das Spiel solange spielen kannst, wie du willst - dann ist das plötzlich eine unmögliche Sache bzw. etwas, was du nicht gut findest. Aha, sehr logisch.....


Kommt drauf an, was sie bietet, und was es kostet. Ein Autorennen so richtig mit Lenkrad und Fahrsimulator spielen, wäre schon was...



LordCrash schrieb:


> Btw: digitale Spiele sind keine "Ware". Und du kaufst auch keine Ware, du kaufst ein Nutzungsrecht. Löse dich einfach mal von dem Gedanken, dass du digitales Entertainment kaufen kannst wie eine Wurst im Supermarkt....Sieh es einfach als Leihgebühr ohne Rückgabedatum an....


 Das ist der Standpunkt der Content-Industrie (dass man ausdrücklich auch Lizenzen weiterverkaufen darf, ignorieren sie dabei). Ich kaufe aber Spiele und keine Nutzungsrechte. Wer mir letzteres andrehen will, muss eben auf mein Geld verzichten. Wie gesagt, bei meiner Freizeit brauche ich keine Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Gerade wenn es nicht um Leben und Tod geht, kann man sich Prinzipien leisten, finde ich. Computerspiele sind Freizeit, da brauche ich keine Kompromisse eingehen.


Wie ich schon sagte: die ganze DRM Geschichte steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Spielspaß. Und wenn man es - aus welchem Grund auch immer - dazu macht, ist man höchst selbst schuld und es auch irgendwie nicht verdient, das jeweilige Spiel zu zocken....

Aber ich weiß schon, warum du dich immer um die Frage drückst, warum DRM eigentlich so schlimm ist...denn darauf hast du selbst keine richtige Antwort und das weißt du auch tief im Innern. Denn letztendlich bekommst du genau das, wofür du eigentlich bezahlt hast: du kannst ein Spiel spielen, hunderte oder tausende Stunden lang, wenn du willst. Warum das deiner Freizeit nicht angemessen genug sein soll, das ist doch die Frage....



> Das nicht (siehe oben), aber ich hätte zumindest nicht mehr den Eindruck, dass ich als Kunde über den Tisch gezogen werden soll. Wäre ein Schritt zu mehr Seriösität.


Du wirst ja auch nicht über den Tisch gezogen, da deine Mitbürger im gleichen Land auch alle soviel bezahlen. Dadurch, dass du dir irgendwas einredest, wird es auch nicht wahrer.....



> Kommt drauf an, was sie bietet, und was es kostet. Ein Autorennen so richtig mit Lenkrad und Fahrsimulator spielen, wäre schon was...


Das mag schon sein, aber das ist nur eine Ausrede. Du weichst bewusst der eigentlichen Frage aus, sehr schlau....



> Das ist der Standpunkt der Content-Industrie (dass man ausdrücklich auch Lizenzen weiterverkaufen darf, ignorieren sie dabei). Ich kaufe aber Spiele und keine Nutzungsrechte. Wer mir letzteres andrehen will, muss eben auf mein Geld verzichten. Wie gesagt, bei meiner Freizeit brauche ich keine Kompromisse eingehen.


Oh, in dem Fall verzichtet die Industrie sicher gerne auf dein Geld. Es gibt genug Leute, die einfach nur Spaß haben wollen und dafür auch bereit sind, anständig zu bezahlen, ohne immer gleich den Moralapostel raushängen zu lassen bzw stur auf ihren eingebildeten, aber völlig inhaltslosen Rechten zu beharren....


----------



## Jedi-Joker (28. September 2013)

Wenn PC-Spiele unter SteamOS besser laufen als unter Windows und das bei gleichen Hardware, dann müsste theoretisch auch viele 3D-Grafiksoftware, wie "Blender" oder "Autodesk Maya", besser und schneller laufen. Oder?


----------



## LordCrash (28. September 2013)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Wenn PC-Spiele unter SteamOS besser laufen als unter Windows und das bei gleichen Hardware, dann müsste theoretisch auch viele 3D-Grafiksoftware, wie "Blender" oder "Autodesk Maya", besser und schneller laufen. Oder?


 Theoretisch ja, aber das hängt ja von der Optimierung der Software ab. Die meiste Software ist auf Windows optimiert. Dass es aber prinzipiell möglich ist, sieht man ja an vielen Mac-Programmen, die auch auf dem Linux-Kern beruhen.


----------



## Onlinestate (28. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> sieht man ja an vielen Mac-Programmen, die auch auf dem Linux-Kern beruhen.


Nur um das klarzustellen. Der OSX Kernel basiert nicht auf Linux. Nicht mal annährend. Beide sind stark UNIX inspiriert, aber das wars mit den Gemeinsamkeiten.
L4D2 musste auch erst für Linux optimiert werden, um dort dann auch tatsächlicher schneller zu sein. Aber ja, dass der NT Kernel aus Performance-Sicht nicht der beste ist, ist hinlänglich bekannt.


----------



## LordCrash (28. September 2013)

Onlinestate schrieb:


> Nur um das klarzustellen. Der OSX Kernel basiert nicht auf Linux. Nicht mal annährend. Beide sind stark UNIX inspiriert, aber das wars mit den Gemeinsamkeiten.
> L4D2 musste auch erst für Linux optimiert werden, um dort dann auch tatsächlicher schneller zu sein. Aber ja, dass der NT Kernel aus Performance-Sicht nicht der beste ist, ist hinlänglich bekannt.


 Ah, dann war ich etwas falsch informiert sorry.

Aber irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, dass es von einer MAC-Optimierung nicht mehr weit zu Linux ist. Zumindest soll es deutlich einfacher sein, von MAC auf Linux als von Windows auf MAC oder Linux....


----------



## Onlinestate (28. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ah, dann war ich etwas falsch informiert sorry.
> 
> Aber irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, dass es von einer MAC-Optimierung nicht mehr weit zu Linux ist. Zumindest soll es deutlich einfacher sein, von MAC auf Linux als von Windows auf MAC oder Linux....


 Naja, das wird wohl daran liegen, dass beide mit OpenGL laufen, während die Windows Versionen dann mit DirectX sind.
Also klar, es gibt sehr viele Parallelen in der gesamten Systemarchitektur. Eben weil beide unixoide sind. Aber der Kernel ist komplett von Apple entwickelt worden.


----------



## MisterSmith (28. September 2013)

@LordCrash
Das Gerücht das Mac OS X ein abgewandeltes Linux werden wird gab es wohl, hatte ich vor der Veröffentlichung auch gehört, hast du dir also nicht eingebildet. 

Auf der Seite von Wiki ist die Abstammung von Mac OS X ersichtlich:


> UNIX
> ↳ BSD
> ↳ NeXTStep
> ↳ Darwin
> ↳ Mac OS X


Mac OS X – Wikipedia


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Oktober 2013)

Manche Firmen haben schon damit angefangen und wollen ihre Spiele auf SteamOS portieren: TopWare Interactive: News - Two Worlds II und mehr werden auf SteamOS portiert - Seite 1 - PC - Gameswelt


----------



## LordCrash (14. Oktober 2013)

Hm, Valve sollte sich mal mit dem KIT in Verbindung setzen. Scheint so als hätten die Forscher meiner Alma Mater ein gutes Verfahren fürs Streaming gefunden..... 

http://www.kit.edu/besuchen/pi_2013_14082.php


----------

